# Die große Canyon-Videothek



## cos75 (12. Januar 2007)

Ich mach mal nen neuen Fred für eure Videos auf, bevor ihr in der Galerie wieder verwarnt werdet


----------



## Wuudi (12. Januar 2007)

Dieses Video muss das erste im Thread sein !

Alphas krasser downhill:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lbwp3ggmKg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## popeye13 (12. Januar 2007)

dieses Video besticht durch seine unglaubliche Dramarturgie.


----------



## Flok (12. Januar 2007)

Respekt Alpha, wir hatten uns ja schon an deinen Tuningkünsten erfreut, doch das Video setz dem ganzen die Krone auf!


----------



## Astaroth (12. Januar 2007)

Servus,
vom Winde verweht !!!

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## fox hunter (12. Januar 2007)

warum filmt man sowas? ich bin irritiert. und dann noch nicht mal musikalische untermalung.


----------



## cyrox (12. Januar 2007)

Alpha for President!!!  

shice ich kann nicht mehr, bis jetzt hab ich immer nur Mitgelesen aber bei dem kann selbst nich nicht mehr 

Alpha wir wollen mehr so harden shice sehen!


----------



## mr.ill (12. Januar 2007)

hölle hölle!

mir fehlen die worte


----------



## CaptainFuture79 (12. Januar 2007)

hardcore! für den downhill genau das richtige bike...wegschmeiß


----------



## Sisu (12. Januar 2007)

bin unbedingt dafür, daß alpha das Video in DDD-Foren präsentiert!
die werden sprachlos sein ...


----------



## thory (12. Januar 2007)

Na, dann möchte ich auch mal ein kleines Video zeigen. Hier seht ihr unser Familienprogramm am 2. Weihnachtsfeiertag. Ein Torque kommt da am Rande mal vor.

Weihnachts ausflug

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (12. Januar 2007)

alphas video hat irgendwas, so bis minute 1:30, insgesamt dann doch zu lang.
aber auch geil: 
1. hat n torque und schiebt hoch?
2. hat hörnchen am torque?


----------



## Wuudi (12. Januar 2007)

@thory

Das ist aber hauptsächlich ein Junior fährt Kona Video 

Ne, Spaß beiseite. Man sieht bei den großen Stufen, dass die Gabel an seinem Kona viel weniger eintaucht als deine Talas. Ich dachte das ist nur ein Problem der 32er und die 36er taucht - dank Low-Speed-Druckstufe - nicht so tief ein ?

Im Video ist aber ein krasser Unterschied zwischen dir und dem Kona zu sehen


----------



## thory (12. Januar 2007)

Wuudi schrieb:


> @thory
> 
> Das ist aber hauptsächlich ein Junior fährt Kona Video



Sag ich doch - Familienausflug 



> Man sieht bei den großen Stufen, dass die Gabel an seinem Kona viel weniger eintaucht als deine Talas. Ich dachte das ist nur ein Problem der 32er und die 36er taucht - dank Low-Speed-Druckstufe - nicht so tief ein ?



er bevorzugt eine Einstellung an der Gabel die ich im flachen als "starr" bezeichnen würde. Also SAG=0 wenn es nicht wirklich steil bergab geht. 



> Im Video ist aber ein krasser Unterschied zwischen dir und dem Kona zu sehen



ist mir auch schon aufgefallen


----------



## Wuudi (12. Januar 2007)

Ah ok, dann liegts am Sag 

Sozusagen sinkt die 36er schon weniger ein als eine 32er ? (Das einzige Manko der Talas meiner Meinung nach)


----------



## cos75 (12. Januar 2007)

Wieviel Federweg hat nochmal das Kona ? Das sieht echt gut aus, wie dein Sohnemann so locker über die Wurzeln gleitet.


----------



## FloImSchnee (12. Januar 2007)

Wuudi schrieb:


> (Das einzige Manko der Talas meiner Meinung nach)


Dreh mal die Low-Speed-Druckstufe ein bissl zu, dann sinkt sie an Steilstufen deutlich weniger ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Augus1328 (12. Januar 2007)

Hi Thory,

nicht, daß Dein Sohnemann Dir den Rang abläuft.  Hinterradl versetzen scheint bei Ihm aber noch nicht so gut zu klappen wie bei Dir.
Aber seine Fahrweise geht nur bis zu einem gewissen technischen Schwierigkeitsgrad gut, Augen zu u. durch hilft nicht immer.  

Darf man hier auch Baby Videos reinstellen  

Gruß
Oli


----------



## Christian_74 (12. Januar 2007)

Deine Videos werden jedes mal besser, Thory. Blickwinkel und jetzt sogar Kameraführung sind Klasse.


----------



## Wuudi (12. Januar 2007)

@Flo

Das ist keine Low-Speed-Druckstufe sondern eine Low+High-Druckstufe. Zuviel zu, dann ist sie mir zu unsensibel auf weniger groben Brocken.


----------



## schappi (12. Januar 2007)

Richtig,
das ist was ich vor Trails mit Stufen oder Wurzeltrails wie den gezeigten Mache. Wenn ich dann unten bin drehe ich wieder auf.
Mit einem Griff zum rechten Gabelholm drehe ich die Lowspeed Druckstufe ganz zu, ausserdem fahre ich relativ hart(= wenig SAG) Als 0,1tonner muss ich  das machen wenn ich dort mit Spass runterkommen will.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## jzeiler (12. Januar 2007)

war der Berg so steil, dass man schieben muß? Kommt bei der Kameraperspektive nicht so rüber. Dann dachte ich es kommt ein Megajump und was kam? gemütliches runterrollen...


----------



## FloImSchnee (12. Januar 2007)

Wuudi schrieb:


> @Flo
> Das ist keine Low-Speed-Druckstufe sondern eine Low+High-Druckstufe. Zuviel zu, dann ist sie mir zu unsensibel auf weniger groben Brocken.


Laut Fox ist es eine Low-Speed-Druckstufe.
Ich gebe dir recht, die Sensibilität leidet bei stark zugedrehter LS-Druckstufe. Dennoch genieße ich auf manchen steilen Abschnitten das geringere Einsinken. (wo ich dann sowieso langsamer unterwegs bin, weswegen mir das Ansprechverhalten nicht ganz so wichtig ist)

Mag sein, dass bei den RC2-Modellen 36 und 40 die Trennung von Low- und High-Speed Druckstufe besser funktioniert, ich hatte leider noch keine eine der beiden Gabeln zu testen...


----------



## thory (12. Januar 2007)

Augus1328 schrieb:


> ....
> nicht, daß Dein Sohnemann Dir den Rang abläuft.  Hinterradl versetzen scheint bei Ihm aber noch nicht so gut zu klappen wie bei Dir.
> Aber seine Fahrweise geht nur bis zu einem gewissen technischen Schwierigkeitsgrad gut, Augen zu u. durch hilft nicht immer.



das geschieht ratzfatz, das Hinterrad versetzen wird mich da auch nicht mehr lange retten.



> Darf man hier auch Baby Videos reinstellen


auf dem Radl immer ... 





cos75 schrieb:


> Wieviel Federweg hat nochmal das Kona ?



150mm, tja das betrübliche ist ja, daß ich laufend fahre und er ab und an. Und dann sowas.




Christian_74 schrieb:


> Deine Videos werden jedes mal besser, Thory. Blickwinkel und jetzt sogar Kameraführung sind Klasse.



Freut mich wenn es gefällt und Danke für die Blumen.


@all: wenn noch jemand Erfahrung mit kompressionen und guter Quali hat, ich bin da noch beim lernen und freue mich über Ratschläge.

Gruss


----------



## Wuudi (12. Januar 2007)

@Thory

Was ist dein Ausgangsmaterial ? Komprimieren mit DivX wird meist gut .


----------



## pfohlenrolle (12. Januar 2007)

@ Thory: Geiles Video. Super Kameraführung, geile Bikes und geile Location. So muss das aussehen  
Sieht schon fast surreal aus in dem winterlichen Wald und dann dein Spross mit der roten Jacke. Der Trail würde gut in nen professionelles Bike-Video passen. Wo is'n des ?

@ FloimSchnee: Deswegen bin ich so von der Pike überzeugt. Da kann man das Eintauchen über den Lock-Out super regulieren.
Die Vertrider schreiben dazu folgendes : Die zuschaltbare Druckstufe hat sich bei vielen Vertrider-Ausfahrten mit der Pike super bei steilen Strecken mit Trial-Steilstufen bzw. Schlüsselstellen bewährt, in denen Bremsnicken oder Wegtauchen einer Federgabel grundsätzlich lästig ist.

Um Bremsnicken bzw. Wegsacken zu eliminieren schaltet man per PopLoc die Druckstufe einfach bei Bedarf zu, und regelt vorher einmal über das Floodgate den Auslösegrad der Druckstufe ein.

http://www.vertriders.com/index2.htm


----------



## Wuudi (12. Januar 2007)

Muss ich auch mal Probieren. Lockout rein und Threshold voll aufdrehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sisu (12. Januar 2007)

@Thory
....finde das Video sehr gelungen 
Daß Junior da so locker flockig runterfährt liegt wohl hauptsächlich daran, daß der sich (wie wohl in dem Alter üblich) überhaupt keine Gedanken macht, nach dem Motto Augen zu und durch 
Je älter man wird, desto mehr spielt sich im Kopf ab, oder?
So geht´s mir jedenfalls.
Uphill hängst du ihn aber sicher ab, oder? 
Weiter so!

Schönen Gruss
Sisu


----------



## thto (12. Januar 2007)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Muss ich auch mal Probieren. Lockout rein und Threshold voll aufdrehen.



hi ,
threshold löst den LockOut doch wieder auf , oder ? 

tt


----------



## Wuudi (12. Januar 2007)

JA aber der sollte gleich wieder zu gehen, oder nicht ?


----------



## Blackwater Park (12. Januar 2007)

kleine treppen-passage bei nideggen in der eifel (ein freund testet grad seine neue wotan, ich die vid-funktion meiner kamera):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v361oJ751-s

achja, und herr "oberfuk" hat grad beim sturz nen teil von seinem computer verloren


----------



## FloImSchnee (12. Januar 2007)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Muss ich auch mal Probieren. Lockout rein und Threshold voll aufdrehen.


Ich hab's schon mal (versehentlich  ) ausprobiert: bin in einen extrem verwurzelten Trail mit aktiviertem Lockout reingefahren und hab mich gewundert, warum's mich so durchgeschüttelt hat... 
Der Treshhold hat aufgemacht, das Ansprechverhalten war als solches aber natürlich nicht mehr zu bezeichnen. 

Ich sehe die Methode etwas kritisch -- ich habe das Gefühl, dass das die Gabel auf Dauer schädigt.
(und Vorteile ggü. dem Zudrehen der LS-Druckstufe sehe ich nicht)


----------



## FloImSchnee (12. Januar 2007)

@blackwaterpark: hej, super Trail!
Und: schön aus der Fahrt heraus das Hinterrad versetzt...
...gefällt mir!


----------



## cos75 (12. Januar 2007)

@black: Ist das ein Big Mountain mit Wotan ?

edit: Hast ja oben geschrieben, dass er die Wotan testet


----------



## thto (12. Januar 2007)

Wuudi schrieb:


> JA aber der sollte gleich wieder zu gehen, oder nicht ?



keine ahnung wie ich ihn eigestellt habe , habe gabel beim uphill blockiert, vergessen vor einer pallettenbrücke lockout wieder zu entsperren und nach der stufe federte die gabel normal allerings mit einem leichten quieken... ist aber schon etwas her, war im sommer.....


----------



## Blackwater Park (12. Januar 2007)

cos75 schrieb:


> @black: Ist das ein Big Mountain mit Wotan ?
> 
> edit: Hast ja oben geschrieben, dass er die Wotan testet



jo, is n big mountain von 2004


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monsterwade (12. Januar 2007)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Dieses Video muss das erste im Thread sein !
> 
> Alphas krasser downhill:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lbwp3ggmKg



Zusammengefasst: Viel Wind um Nichts.

Die Knieprotektoren hätte ich da auch angelegt  



fox hunter schrieb:


> warum filmt man sowas? ich bin irritiert. und dann noch nicht mal musikalische untermalung.


Du must nur richtig hinhören. Da singt doch einer. Vielleicht Alphas Vogel


----------



## tom23" (12. Januar 2007)

ich bin mir nun nach langem Zweifeln endlich sicher:

Er ist ein Künstler, ein Genie, ein Wahnsinniger und ein echt lustiger Kerl.
Nie wieder ein böses Wort über Ihn!


----------



## Skymaster (12. Januar 2007)

Jetzt lobt mal den thory nicht so!!

Soviel besser als das Video von Alpha ist es auch wieder nicht.


----------



## AmmuNation (12. Januar 2007)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Dieses Video muss das erste im Thread sein !
> 
> Alphas krasser downhill:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lbwp3ggmKg



ICH LACH MICH SCHLAPP!!   

Das Schieben war ja schon pleite, ich hab aber nen dicken Jump oder so erwartet... nene, Füsse runter und gemach Bremsen.


----------



## bertrueger (13. Januar 2007)

tom23";3346196 schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin mir nun nach langem Zweifeln endlich sicher:
> 
> Er ist ein Künstler, ein Genie, ein Wahnsinniger und ein echt lustiger Kerl.
> Nie wieder ein böses Wort über Ihn!



Schließe mich an... 
Das Video hatte genauso gut von Helge Schneider sein können


----------



## Trailsucker (13. Januar 2007)

@alpha: dein video ist lächerlich. aber gut. wenns der weg zu deinem nächsten aldi ist musst du halt auch sowas mit dem torque fahren. sieh dir doch ma das video von thory an. dann weißt du wie man ein torque benutzt.

@thory: sehr schönes video und super location.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RonnyS (13. Januar 2007)

Skymaster: ????? (gab`s zuviel Milch ?)
thory ist gut gefahren, Location gut und Kameramann ist auch o.k.


----------



## Skymaster (13. Januar 2007)

RonnyS schrieb:


> Skymaster: ????? (gab`s zuviel Milch ?)
> thory ist gut gefahren, Location gut und Kameramann ist auch o.k.




Dir könnte die Ironie in´s Gesicht springen und du würd´st es nicht merken!!?


----------



## AmmuNation (14. Januar 2007)

Skymaster schrieb:


> Dir könnte die Ironie in´s Gesicht springen und du würd´st es nicht merken!!?



 Top. 

Achja noch an Thory, geiles Video.. weiter so


----------



## FloImSchnee (14. Januar 2007)

Skymaster schrieb:


> Dir könnte die Ironie in´s Gesicht springen und du würd´st es nicht merken!!?


Naja, so sonderlich leicht war die da aber auch net zu erkennen...


----------



## thory (14. Januar 2007)

Sisu schrieb:


> ...
> Daß Junior da so locker flockig runterfährt liegt wohl hauptsächlich daran, daß der sich (wie wohl in dem Alter üblich) überhaupt keine Gedanken macht, nach dem Motto Augen zu und durch
> ...
> Uphill hängst du ihn aber sicher ab, oder?
> ....



Stimmt wohl, aber es ist nicht die ganze Wahrheit. Ein junger Mensch erlernt viel schneller die Motorik und die Bewegung. Und ob ich ihn im Uphill abhängen würde, weiß ich gar nicht. Und falls ja, wäre hier de Frage "wie lange noch?". Richtig ist, daß ich von meiner Einstellung her eher aus eigener Kraft hochlaufe oder radel was ich dann 'runterfahre, während er eher nach Seilbahntouren Ausschau hält.



Wuudi schrieb:


> ...
> Was ist dein Ausgangsmaterial ? Komprimieren mit DivX wird meist gut .


Ausgangsmaterial ist ein .mov Film von einer Minolta Dimage 7hi aufgenommen und mit Quicktime7 abspielbar und dann auch bearbeitet. Wuudi, danke für den Tip, ich spiele jetzt noch ein bisschen mit den Parametern herum.



Blackwater Park schrieb:


> kleine treppen-passage bei nideggen in der eifel (ein freund testet grad seine neue wotan, ich die vid-funktion meiner kamera)...



Sehr schön!  Wie ist denn der Test mit der Wotan ausgegangen? Zufrieden?

Gruss


----------



## Augus1328 (14. Januar 2007)

Blackwater Park schrieb:


> kleine treppen-passage bei nideggen in der eifel (ein freund testet grad seine neue wotan, ich die vid-funktion meiner kamera):
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v361oJ751-s
> 
> achja, und herr "oberfuk" hat grad beim sturz nen teil von seinem computer verloren



gefällt mir   Hat die Wotan nicht 1 1/8? Wie zufrieden ist er?

Gruß
Oli


----------



## Felix0815 (14. Januar 2007)

sehr zufrieden. Bin schon sehr viele Gabel gefahren, die Wotan rangiert ganz oben mit.
Die paar Treppchen bringen die Gabel kaum in Verlegenheit, bei richtigen Steilstufen dann blitzschnell per Daumenschalter Druckstufe rein und selbst Stufen wo erst dar Rockring/Kettenblatt aufsetzen sind fahrbar. AlbertPlus ist identisch mit MotionControl. Die Gabel ist sehr zu empfehlen für Leute die gerne im Vertrider-Stil fahren. Das 2Step-Air funktioniert auch super, brauche es nur nie.
Wer Interesse hat, hab noch n paar Wotans zu verkaufen!


----------



## Blackwater Park (14. Januar 2007)

hier nochmal ein kurzer zusammenschnitt vom selben trail:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGl_3as7uVs

mit dem dritten daumenhebel kann man übrigens die farbe der wotan ändern.


----------



## thory (14. Januar 2007)

Blackwater Park schrieb:


> hier nochmal ein kurzer zusammenschnitt vom selben trail ....



hätte nicht gedacht, daß es so schicke trails ausserhalb der bayerischen Alpen gibt 




> mit dem dritten daumenhebel kann man übrigens die farbe der wotan ändern.



ah ... so erklärt sich dann der Preis... 


Gruss


----------



## Felix0815 (14. Januar 2007)

Blackwater Park schrieb:


> mit dem dritten daumenhebel kann man übrigens die farbe der wotan ändern.



geh doch ne halbe Stunde dein TALAS schrauben... und schraub an deinen nix halbes/nix ganzes Druckstufen unterm Holm rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (14. Januar 2007)

Felix0815 schrieb:


> Druckstufen unterm Holm rum


Äh, die ist rechts oben an der Krone...


----------



## Felix0815 (14. Januar 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Äh, die ist rechts oben an der Krone...



Ich red von der 36er vom Blackwater


----------



## thory (15. Januar 2007)

Morgen,

ich habe jetzt mal ganz erfolgreich experimentiert und für meinen Quicktime Pro bessere Parameter gefunden 

Das Ergebnis dieser Tüfteleien möchte ich Euch nicht vorenthalten, es zeigt eine Tour durch das Voralpenland zum Rotwandhaus (knappe 1800m hoch gelegen) im Dezember 2006. Die Abfahrt erfolgt dann durch den Pfanngraben. Dies ist eher ein Touren-als ein Actionvideo und -oh Schreck - zeigt kein Canyon.
Naja - streng genommen: ein ehemaliges Canyon ist dabei. 
Dauer: 3:50min. Filesize: 24MB. Qualität: besser als sonst  

Noch eine Bemerkung: irgendwas macht Youtube mit den Videos, die Qualität ist schlechter als auf meinem PC...

Gruss


----------



## Wuudi (15. Januar 2007)

Neue Woche, neues Video mit der Helmkamera.

Zu sehen gibt's im ersten Teil den Panoramaweg am Sonnenberg in Vinschgau, nach der Überleitung mit dem Sturz  gibt's den Schlundensteinweg und die Abfahrt ins Zentrum von Algund zu sehen. Aufgenommen wurde das Video am 09.04.2006.

Hier das YouTube-Preview
Und hier die große downloadbare Version mit flüssigen 50 Bildern/Sekunde: Download Video (DivX)

Ich wollte noch eine qualitativ bessere Version (200mb) auf flyupload.com raufladen, aber nach 6 abgebrochenen Versuchen hab ich's aufgegeben .

Achja, gefilmt wurde von einem Canyon aus, außerdem wurden 2 Canyons "verfolgt" und gefilmt 


P.S. Hier findet ihr meinen Rapidshare Folder mit allen Videos bisher. Wie ihr wisst werden die Videos bei Inaktivität nach 30 Tagen gelöscht, also immer fleißig downloaden .


@thory:
Ja YouTube komprimiert das ganze nochmal ganz wild, deshalb "nehme" ich YouTube auch "nur" als Preview...


----------



## thory (15. Januar 2007)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Neue Woche, neues Video mit der Helmkamera.
> 
> ...



Hei Wuudi - sehr authentisch die Fahrt.  
Ein bisschen mehr Aua vom Crash hätteste Du natürlich zeigen können, frei nach dem Motto: "Bad News is Good News".

Ich wäre mal an Deinem Equipment interessiert (Kamera, Verabeitungssoftware, etc.). Wenn das zu off topic sein sollte, dann wäre ich auch mit einer PM sehr zufrieden.
Gruss


----------



## Friuli-Jay (15. Januar 2007)

Sehr schön.Der Waldabschnitt könnte auch hier bei uns sein.Allerdings sind hier leider mehr Felsen und grössere Steine die einen manchmal doch etwas zermürben.Aber das ES richtets schon...
Anyway:Kompliment Wuudi!


----------



## Wuudi (15. Januar 2007)

P.S. Falls es euch nicht aufgefallen ist, das Video ist natürlich 2-fache Geschwindigkeit .

Sonst wäre der erste Teil zu langweilig, weils ja auf und ab geht relativ gemütlich. Am besten finde ich den ganz letzten Teil. Durch die doppelte Geschwindigkeit kommt da richtiger Tunnelblick zusammen.

@thory:

Das Video wurde mit einer pacelog Helmkamera gemacht. Details findest du auf meinem Blog. Aufgenommen mit meiner Canon MVX20i DV-Kamera (die brauchst du als "Videorekorder"). Die steht übrigends zum Verkauf  wil mir eine neue mit HD kaufen. Geschnitten wurde - ok was heist hier geschnitten, nur zusammengestückelt - mit Adobe Premiere. Die finale Ausgabe habe ich dann mit Virtualdub gemacht.
P.S. den Sturz gibts mit Ton hier komplett: http://blog.bytesinmotion.com/2006/04/canyon_es7_der_erste_sturz.html


----------



## thory (15. Januar 2007)

Wuudi schrieb:


> P.S. Falls es euch nicht aufgefallen ist, das Video ist natürlich 2-fache Geschwindigkeit .



und ich wollte Dich schon fragen wieviel Wanderer Du dabei nieder gemach hast 

Danke für die Infps bzgl der Kamera.

Schicke mir mal eine PM bzgl der Kamera - vielleicht ist es ja ein Schnäppchen.... 

Gruss


----------



## MasterAss (15. Januar 2007)

thory schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> ich habe jetzt mal ganz erfolgreich experimentiert und für meinen Quicktime Pro bessere Parameter gefunden
> 
> ...



Ich will auch!!!!  
Sau geiles Video, danke dafür!

Ich muss noch 6 Semester warten bevor ich nach Bayern ziehen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (15. Januar 2007)

thory schrieb:


> und ich wollte Dich schon fragen wieviel Wanderer Du dabei nieder gemach hast



Sieht man doch, nur 2 StÃ¼ck waren auf dem ganzen Weg. April rocks....


QualitÃ¤tsmÃ¤ssig ist die Kamera noch Welten Ã¼ber der pacelog, also die ist kein SchnÃ¤ppchen . Hat 2004 auch noch ca. 900â¬ (mit 16% Mwst ) gekostet, also mit SchnÃ¤ppchen weiss net ...


----------



## Christian_74 (15. Januar 2007)

Geil Wuudi! Wir Ziehen alle nach Meran um oder organisieren ein Bus der quer durch Deutschland fährt und uns alle dort hinfährt um dort midestens 1 Monat zu biken. Traumhaftes Bikerevier.


----------



## Wuudi (15. Januar 2007)

Ne, besser nicht, die Wege sind nicht wirklich für "überflutung" freigegeben. Und vor allem ersterer wie gesagt nur außer Saison fahrbar, ansonsten gibt's alle 3 Meter einen teutonischen Wanderer mit Stock der schimpft und droht .


----------



## Monsterwade (15. Januar 2007)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Und vor allem ersterer wie gesagt nur außer Saison fahrbar .


Super Video   Will mir auch mal so ne Kamera holen, aber erst ist ein ES7 fällig.
Hoffe bei dem Sturz ist nicht zuviel Biomasse zerstört worden. Seit ihr da 
eigentlich alles hochgekurbelt oder gib´s nen Bus?

Gruss


----------



## Wuudi (15. Januar 2007)

Der Sturz war der erste und einzige in meiner ES7 Karriere ....
Hier das ganze Video + Beschreibung und Fotos: http://blog.bytesinmotion.com/2006/04/canyon_es7_der_erste_sturz.html

Und natürlich kurbeln wir ! Hier die ganze Tour inklusive Höhenprofil: http://blog.bytesinmotion.com/2006/04/sonnenberger_panoramaweg_in_vi.html


----------



## thory (15. Januar 2007)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Der Sturz war der erste und einzige in meiner ES7 Karriere ....




Dann bist Du ja ein Gesundheitsfahrer ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (15. Januar 2007)

At least fällt mir jetzt nichts "großes" ein. Ok stimmt am Ende der Transalp habe ich einen Weidedraht übersehen und bin über den Lenker abgestiegen.

Aber sicher gabs hier und da mal einen Ausrutscher. Aber jetzt so Sturz mit Schäden kenn ich keinen .


----------



## Wuudi (16. Januar 2007)

Damit dieser Thread nicht verschwindet gibt's einen (kleinen) Nachschub von mir.


Ganz ein kurzer Clip von unserer heurigen Transalp:

http://blog.bytesinmotion.com/images/bike/transalp-teaser.avi

... diesmal mit der Canon und nicht mit der Helmkamera...


----------



## thto (16. Januar 2007)

nice !


----------



## Christian_74 (16. Januar 2007)

Der Thread nimmt ja schon ordentlich Form. Man könnte es ja schon oben festtackern.
Wenn auch es nicht das optimale in Sachen Auslösung ist, würde ich das Hochladen der Videos in Youtube sehr begrüßen. Mit Players habe ich mehrmals Probleme und youtube bewies sich bis jetzt als das Komfortabelste und Sicherste um sie zu sehen.

Grüße


----------



## Wuudi (16. Januar 2007)

Jo, aber Youtube sieht sch**** aus im Vergleich zum 640 Pixel Divx mit 50p .


----------



## Christian_74 (16. Januar 2007)

Unter den Umständen besser S****** als nichts.


----------



## Wuudi (16. Januar 2007)

http://www.divx.com/divx/windows/download/index.php

Und aus nichts wird ein tolles Video


----------



## Christian_74 (16. Januar 2007)

Am Arbeitsplatz was selber zu instalieren geht leider schlecht.  
Daher das Gute an youtube.


----------



## Wuudi (16. Januar 2007)

Sch*** Arbeitgeber 

Nunja, hier: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zcInXc4Eg1c

Aber das sieht sch*** aus. Ich arbeite aber bereits an einer Alternativen .


----------



## Christian_74 (16. Januar 2007)

Habe ein Video gefunden, da kann man klip und klar in der Min. 4:40 sehen es fährt ein 2006 Canyon (ein XC in L wag ich mal zu sagen?) mit.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NRucS51zXE


Hier das 2° Teil  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTU42QfdPe8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (16. Januar 2007)

Jup, hier ist der Beweis:







aus http://www.unet.univie.ac.at/~a0206509/fotos/transalp06/large-31.html


----------



## AmmuNation (16. Januar 2007)

Wow.. die Transalpvids sind ja geil 

Kriegt man gleich lust auf Biken


----------



## Tomibeck (16. Januar 2007)

Dem VIdeo könnte man ja dann Unterstellen das es die Alpentauglichkeit der XC Modelle beweist oder?


----------



## FloImSchnee (16. Januar 2007)

Warum muss das bewiesen werden -- das ist wohl logisch, dass das geht?


----------



## Pumabert (16. Januar 2007)

Tomibeck schrieb:


> Dem VIdeo könnte man ja dann Unterstellen das es die Alpentauglichkeit der XC Modelle beweist oder?



Warum sollte ein XC nicht alpentauglich sein? 

ahh, Floh war schneller


----------



## Tomibeck (16. Januar 2007)

mhm  dachte nur weil es doch schon ehr  auf Marathon getrimmt ist oder?  
Aber ok  finds gut

Mein Profil: 
flotte Touren, 
MArathons,   (so flott es geht aber sicher nicht mit SIeg AMbitionen)
24h Rennen, (dabei sein ist alles)
vielleicht mal nen ALpenX

dann wer ich mir jawohl am besten auch ein  XC  zulegen oder?


----------



## FloImSchnee (16. Januar 2007)

Tomibeck schrieb:


> dann wer ich mir jawohl am besten auch ein  XC  zulegen oder?


Da es so klingt, als würdest du Rennen eher wg. des Spaßes mitfahren: ja.

Wenn du eher verbissen unterwegs sein solltest, würde ich zum RC greifen.


----------



## Tomibeck (16. Januar 2007)

nene mehr wegen des Spaßes und gegen sich selbst nur halt nicht als letzter ankommen.


----------



## Mr. Hayes (18. Januar 2007)

Cooles Northshore Video aus dem Netz gefunden. 

http://www.orschlurch.de/flvplayer_gelaende-parkour-durch-den-wald.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Augus1328 (18. Januar 2007)

unabhängig davon, daß da eigentlich kein Canyon dabei ist ist es ein Hammer Video....  

Gruß
Oli


----------



## Wuudi (18. Januar 2007)

Ja, vollen Respekt vor den Fahrern


----------



## CaptainFuture79 (18. Januar 2007)

echt geil!

was fürn bike barucht man dafür? würde man sowas auch mit einem es/x hinbekommen?


----------



## Wuudi (18. Januar 2007)

Wenn du's kannst warum nicht, aber hier geht's primär um Können, net um Bike


----------



## CaptainFuture79 (18. Januar 2007)

Ist schon klar aber mit nem Hollandrad gehts wohl net, oder?


----------



## Skymaster (18. Januar 2007)

Mr. Hayes schrieb:


> Cooles Northshore Video aus dem Netz gefunden.
> 
> http://www.orschlurch.de/flvplayer_gelaende-parkour-durch-den-wald.html




   
   
   

... ich find einfach keine worte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfohlenrolle (18. Januar 2007)

CaptainFuture79 schrieb:


> echt geil!
> 
> was fürn bike barucht man dafür? würde man sowas auch mit einem es/x hinbekommen?



Bei der Action gehts wirklich primär ums Können der Fahrer. Kann mir aber durchaus vorstellen daß das mit nem ES/X auch möglich wäre, wenn man so gut fährt wie die Jungs aus dem Vid. 
Der Haken wird wohl sein, daß soviel Können ein extremes Maß an Training in extremem Gelände erfordert. Training bedeutet wiederum unzählige verpatzte Landungen und spätestens dabei wird ein ES/X sehr früh den Geist aufgeben, wodurch man wohl früh auf einen Extrem-FR umsteigen wird.


----------



## Astaroth (18. Januar 2007)

Servus,
meinen vollen Respekt an die Jungs!!!

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## AmmuNation (18. Januar 2007)

Wie geil ist das denn!!!!
Echt geiles Video, perfekte Aufnahmen, absolute Traumstrecke und die Jungs haben drauf...


----------



## exto (18. Januar 2007)

Mach ich jeden Tag...

...allerdings nur in meinen Tagträumen. Vielleicht sollte ich's auch mal real versuchen. Ich schätze in so nem Gipsbett hab ich danach jede Menge Zeit für Träume...

*Respekt*


----------



## privy (18. Januar 2007)

die habens drauf   

privy


----------



## winddancer1401 (18. Januar 2007)

Wow. Danke für den Link. Ich darf das Video nur nicht meiner Frau zeigen.....

Klaus


----------



## dawncore (18. Januar 2007)

thory schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> ich habe jetzt mal ganz erfolgreich experimentiert und für meinen Quicktime Pro bessere Parameter gefunden
> 
> ...



thory, was für ein Specialized ist das?


----------



## pjfa (18. Januar 2007)

Some videos:
http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=paulojfalves
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-1910284054841528242


----------



## thory (19. Januar 2007)

dawncore schrieb:


> thory, was für ein Specialized ist das?



das ist ein Specialized Epic, Modell 2005 aufgewertet mit LRS Crossmax XL und Magura Louise FR.


----------



## dawncore (19. Januar 2007)

thory schrieb:


> das ist ein Specialized Epic, Modell 2005 aufgewertet mit LRS Crossmax XL und Magura Louise FR.



heißes Eisen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felix0815 (19. Januar 2007)

pjfa schrieb:


> Some videos:
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-1910284054841528242



*gähn*
was für ne Verschwendung von Höhenmetern. Ich dachte als Mountainbiker fährt man, wenn überhaupt, so Forstautobahnen nur hoch


----------



## Raoul Duke (19. Januar 2007)

Naja, 
Bild und Ton passen nicht ganz zusammen, aber jeder soll so fahren wie er mag und kann.  
Abgesehen davon kann so ein Forsthighway zur Abwechslung auch mal ganz nett sein.


----------



## thory (19. Januar 2007)

dawncore schrieb:


> heißes Eisen



Willstes Kaufen? Das muss nämlich einem Liteville weichen 

Gruss


----------



## thto (19. Januar 2007)

wäre es unverschämt zu fragen warum ein LV und kein ESX ?
vg
tt


----------



## DaMudda (19. Januar 2007)

thory schrieb:


> Willstes Kaufen? Das muss nämlich einem Liteville weichen
> 
> Gruss



Dann geh doch bitte zum Liteville-Thread!! 

Untreue Tomate!!

Buuuuh!!

1.Gebot : Du sollst keine anderen Marken neben Canyon gut finden!!  

Klarer Verstoss - das wars dann mit dem Canyon-Himmel...tja Pech!!

Ausserdem - alle 6 Monate ein neues Bike?!


----------



## dawncore (20. Januar 2007)

thory schrieb:


> Willstes Kaufen? Das muss nämlich einem Liteville weichen
> 
> Gruss



Wenn du Ratenzahlung akzeptierst


----------



## thory (21. Januar 2007)

thto schrieb:


> wäre es unverschämt zu fragen warum ein LV und kein ESX ?
> vg
> tt



naja, von Dir akzeptiere ich solche Fragen  

Ich habe vor bzw dazu auch schon alles bestellt:
Epic und Delite (Rohloff!) zu verkaufen.
Dafür kaufe ich mir ein Torque 8 und brauche dann noch ein Ersatz für Mehrtagestouren und ähnliche technisch eher leichtere Touren. Ich habe dabei ernsthaft über das ESX7 nachgedacht, aber letztlich möchte ich den local dealer nicht ganz vergraulen (ich denke an LR zentrieren etc.) Und so kam ich auf die Idee die Komponenten meines jetzigen Torque 2 an ein LV Rahmen zu schrauben, den LV-Rahmen hier im Ort zu kaufen und wie gesagt ein T8 als Nachfolger des T2 zu bestellen. Ich hoffe ich werde mit 1,5 Canyons und einem LV Rahmen noch hier geduldet...  

Technisch glaube ich nicht, daß das LV besser als ein ES / ESX ist.

Gruss


----------



## thto (21. Januar 2007)

vielen dank, hört sich nach einem sehr guten plan an....
ui das wird stark, ne 36 am LV, sehr geil
bis bald
vg
tt


----------



## thory (21. Januar 2007)

DaMudda schrieb:


> Dann geh doch bitte zum Liteville-Thread!!
> 
> .....
> 
> Ausserdem - alle 6 Monate ein neues Bike?!



Nicht ein neues Bike - sonderen 2 

Dann habe  ich sozusagen 1,5 Canyons, damit müsste ich doch noch Gnade hier finden - oder? 

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian_74 (22. Januar 2007)

Sicher! Bin schon gespannt, was für Videos deinerseits mit dem T8 kommen werden. Und den Rahmen des T2 behälst du einfach so?


----------



## thory (22. Januar 2007)

Christian_74 schrieb:


> Sicher! Und den Rahmen des T2 behälst du einfach so?



nein, den T2 Rahmen werde ich dann verkaufen - immerhin kann ich dem den Stempel "intensiv getestet" aufdrücken ..


----------



## thory (22. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

hier ist ein 2 Min Video zur Übungseinheit: Hinterradversetzen.
Location: Teufelsgraben ca 1km von meiner Haustür entfernt.
Co-starring: Kimy, der Hund meiner Tochter.

Gruss


----------



## löösns (24. Januar 2007)

sorry thory, bei allem respekt aber ich finde deine hinterradversetzungen sehen irgendwie total be... aus. ich sage nicht, dass ich es besser kann, ich machs nämlich gar nicht. wenn, dann in ganz engen spitzkehren-canyons, wo man sonst sicher nirgendwo durchkommt. aber sind wir doch ehrlich: entweder man kommt auch irgendwo daneben durch, man versucht einen versetzer, oder man steigt eben ab. ich pers steige sogar lieber ab, als so ne nummer zu zeigen... könnte es nicht verkraften, wenn mich dabei einer sehen würde... geschweige denn würde ich mich selbst bei den trainingsstunden dafür filmen... 
aber wie gesagt, soll keine anmache sein, nur ne meinung. die versetzer sind mir schon öfters aufgefallen und ich finde sie passen eigentlich nicht so in deine stylishen videos...


----------



## cos75 (24. Januar 2007)

Einfach ignorieren, thory.


----------



## Wuudi (24. Januar 2007)

@löösns:

Hast du ein Problem ?!? Bzw. wo liegt das Problem ?

@thory:

 !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thory (24. Januar 2007)

löösns schrieb:


> sorry thory, bei allem respekt aber ich finde deine hinterradversetzungen sehen irgendwie total be... aus. .... ich pers steige sogar lieber ab, als so ne nummer zu zeigen... könnte es nicht verkraften, wenn mich dabei einer sehen würde...



tut mir ja leid, wenn meine Übungen Deinem ästhetischem Empfinden nicht gerecht werden. Ich kann mir mal vornehmen einen versetzungsfreien Video zu drehen... 

Ach so:


> dann in ganz engen .... canyons


..versetze ich nicht das Hinterrad sondern sehe zu die Nase oben zu behalten 












cos75 schrieb:


> Einfach ignorieren, thory.



Warum? Ich bin es gewohnt: meine Tochter empfindet es als Peinlichkeit, wenn ihr Papi radfahren übt    
Deshalb habe ich ihr erzählt, dass ich in unserem Garten eine North Shore Strecke errichten werde, so mit Start vom Schlafzimmer-Balkon und Drop vom Car-Port auf Nachbar's Einfahrt


----------



## Wuudi (24. Januar 2007)

thory schrieb:


> Warum? Ich bin es gewohnt: meine Tochter empfindet es als Peinlichkeit, wenn ihr Papi radfahren übt



Aua, wieso das denn ? Und warum nur das Üben ? Oder findet sie das Biken auch Peinlich .



thory schrieb:


> Deshalb habe ich ihr erzählt, dass ich in unserem Garten eine North Shore Strecke errichten werde, so mit Start vom Schlafzimmer-Balkon und Drop vom Car-Port auf Nachbar's Einfahrt



Dann komm ich euch mal besuchen


----------



## thory (24. Januar 2007)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Aua, wieso das denn ? Und warum nur das Üben ? Oder findet sie das Biken auch Peinlich .



Na, wenn der Papi da im nahen Feld mit dem Radel rumeiert wie Nachbars' Buben in der Spielstraße ...
 Statt seriös bei Bier und Fernseher zu sitzen, wie die Papis der Freundinnen...


----------



## Wuudi (24. Januar 2007)

Es ist soweit. Mein "bestes" "Helmkamvideo" von 2006 ist endlich fertig.

Aufgenommen wurde es auf Meran 2000 in Südtirol und zeigt die Abfahrt von den Stoanernen Mandeln.

Montiert wurde die pacelog Helmkamera nicht am Helm, sondern am Canyon ES7 unterhalb des Sattels in der Nähe der Wippe. Leider hat die Kamera - wie ich später bemerkt habe - manchmal einen Schlag von der Wippe erhalten, weshalb hier und da sich die Perspektive einwenig ändert.
Auch habe ich am Anfang vergessen die Fox Talas auszufahren, deshalb auf den ersten Teil des Videos nur ein "geringer" Federweg an der Gabel .

Nichtsdestotrotz finde ich ist das Video sehr gut geworden und bietet interessante Perspektiven. Die Strecke fängt gemütlich an und wird immer steiniger und verbockter.

Hier der "Preview" auf Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPAFlG-iQpk&eurl=
Bedingt durch die starke Komprimierung auf YouTube erkennt man da leider nicht sehr viel vom Weg, deshalb empfehle ich euch den Download des 90MB Videos. Ich verspreche euch ist ein bisschen abwechslungsreicher als Alpha's Video .

Und hier der Downloadlink zum DivX-Video in 640x480 in hoher Auflösung und guter Bildqualität.


----------



## Friuli-Jay (24. Januar 2007)

Ciao Wuudi! Beeello!! PS: War Samstag oben in Sexten Schlitten fahren.Ist gar nicht soo weit von hier.In Cortina war ich in 1.50h! Anyway:Einen schön grünen Januar habt Ihr da oben bei euch!


----------



## Wuudi (24. Januar 2007)

Friuli-Jay schrieb:


> Einen schön grünen Januar habt Ihr da oben bei euch!



Seid gestern nicht mehr......


----------



## thto (24. Januar 2007)

@thory / wuudi
nice videos!!!!! daumen hoch , weiter so ... freu mich auf die nächsten


----------



## thory (24. Januar 2007)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Es ist soweit. Mein "bestes" "Helmkamvideo" von 2006 ist endlich fertig.
> 
> Aufgenommen wurde es auf Meran 2000 in Südtirol und zeigt die Abfahrt von den Stoanernen Mandeln.
> 
> Montiert wurde die pacelog Helmkamera nicht am Helm, sondern am Canyon ES7 unterhalb des Sattels in der Nähe der Wippe.....



Hey Wuudi, schönes Video, interessante Perspektive Könnte man auch als Anregung für einen Gabeltest nehmen.

Vorteil dieser Art des Filmens ist ja auch, daß Du das in einer One-Man-Show fahren und filmen kannst. Andererseits wäre zur Abwechslung eine aussenstehende Perspektive, die den Fahrer im Trail kompletto zeigt ein gute Ergänzung. 
Dieses Video habe ich in einer "One Man Show"  fabriziert (hier vor 2 Monaten auch schon vorgestellt). War natürlich schon anstrengend immer Kamera aufbauen, zum Radl joggen, fahren, zur Kamera joggen, etc. Mit einer Helmkamera wäre das erstens einfacher und zusätzlich eine interessante Persepektive. Andererseit nur Helmkamera? Bisschen Überblick tut dem Betrachter gut.

Gruss


----------



## Wuudi (24. Januar 2007)

@thory 

Schon klar, aber 1. war das Wetter kurz vor einem Gewitter und zweitens genieße ich in erster Linie das Biken. Das Filmen geht da nur nebenbei. Also stehenbleiben und zurückgehen, dafür hatte ich echt keine Lust, ich wollte durchfahren  .


----------



## Astaroth (24. Januar 2007)

Servus,
@Wuudi !!!

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stick007 (24. Januar 2007)

löösns schrieb:


> sorry thory, bei allem respekt aber ich finde deine hinterradversetzungen sehen irgendwie total be... aus. ich sage nicht, dass ich es besser kann, ich machs nämlich gar nicht. wenn, dann in ganz engen spitzkehren-canyons, wo man sonst sicher nirgendwo durchkommt. aber sind wir doch ehrlich: entweder man kommt auch irgendwo daneben durch, man versucht einen versetzer, oder man steigt eben ab. ich pers steige sogar lieber ab, als so ne nummer zu zeigen... könnte es nicht verkraften, wenn mich dabei einer sehen würde... geschweige denn würde ich mich selbst bei den trainingsstunden dafür filmen...
> aber wie gesagt, soll keine anmache sein, nur ne meinung. die versetzer sind mir schon öfters aufgefallen und ich finde sie passen eigentlich nicht so in deine stylishen videos...



Ist schon schlecht wenn man sich selber im Weg steht, nur weil man Angst andere könnten das sehen und vielleicht nicht gut finden.


----------



## fone (25. Januar 2007)

ja... über diese einstellung hab ich letztens auch mit einem hummerfahrer diskutiert, der meinte auf rad-und gehweg parken zu müssen.


----------



## AmmuNation (25. Januar 2007)

stick007 schrieb:


> Ist schon schlecht wenn man sich selber im Weg steht, nur weil man Angst andere könnten das sehen und vielleicht nicht gut finden.



 
Übung macht den Meister! Und Spitzkehren gibts genug bei unsern Ostschweizerischen Freunden 

Macht auch mehr spass eine versetzung zu machen statt abzusteigen. Ich denke, da würde man sich bei andern Bikern noch eher blamieren, als wenn man ne versetzung versucht. Auch wenns doof aussieht - wenns klappt ists wunderbar, wenn nicht, man hats probiert!


----------



## FloImSchnee (25. Januar 2007)

löösns schrieb:


> total be...





löösns schrieb:


> soll keine anmache sein...


Soso...


----------



## DaMudda (26. Januar 2007)

thory schrieb:


> Nicht ein neues Bike - sonderen 2
> 
> Dann habe  ich sozusagen 1,5 Canyons, damit müsste ich doch noch Gnade hier finden - oder?
> 
> Gruss



Naja - ausnahmsweise...kann man denn mehr als ein Bike überhaupt lieben?? Ich persönlich finde das sehr unpersönlich - ich brauch ne persönliche, über Jahre gewachsene Beziehung zu meinem Bike...finds schon blöd jetzt ein Bike von der Stange zu kaufen... 
Aber freuen tu ich mich trotzdem!!


----------



## wagmacX (26. Januar 2007)

So jetzt will ich aber auch mal. In einer kreativen Phase habe ich mal das geringe Videomaterial, welches wir 2005/06 gesammelt haben zusammen geschnitten. Ich hoffe es gefällt Euch.

Bitte erwartet aber keine Superstunts, oder 2m Drops  Der Film dauert etwa 2 Minuten.

Aufgenommen wurden die Szenen im Harz (Tante Ju, Eckerstausee... etc.)


Hier die Youtube Vorschau 

oder

der Link auf meine Homepage mit "etwas besserer" Qualität

oder

der  direkte Link zur - 10MB Best Quality Version


----------



## Friuli-Jay (26. Januar 2007)

Top.Durch den Schnitt wirds echt interessanter!Ausserdem endlich mal nicht der scheinbar obligatorische weisse Rock als Hintergrundmusik.Welch Wohltat!
Was kosten denn Mittelklasse Helmkameras?Bekomme langsam auch Lust!


----------



## Wuudi (26. Januar 2007)

Non ti piace il rock ?


----------



## wagmacX (26. Januar 2007)

Friuli-Jay schrieb:


> Top.Durch den Schnitt wirds echt interessanter!Ausserdem endlich mal nicht der scheinbar obligatorische weisse Rock als Hintergrundmusik.Welch Wohltat!
> Was kosten denn Mittelklasse Helmkameras?Bekomme langsam auch Lust!



Vielen Dank  Wir haben uns keine Helmcam gekauft, da die günstigeren bis mittleren Cams meistens eine schlechte Optik haben. Deswegen haben wir die Videokamera in einem Holzkasten auf den Helm geschraubt. Sieht blöd aus, wiegt auch ne Menge aber die Qualität ist ok. Das waren auch die ersten Testläufe, da hatten wir noch den Fehler gemacht, das die Cam oben auf den Helm geschraubt war. Dadurch sind die Bilder doch recht stark verwackelt. Die neue Konstruktion ist, nur auf einer Metallschiene auf der Seite des Helms und auf der anderen Seite ein Gegengewicht. Dadurch wird es zwar noch schwerer aber die Bilder sind nicht so stark verwackelt.

Ausserdem lohnt sich eine teure Helmcam, meiner Meinung nach nicht, da es für den Betrachter nach einer gewissen Zeit doch zu langweilig wird. Ich nutze die Aufnahmen nur kurz und "zwischendurch" um ein bisschen das Gefühl des Fahrens und Action  zu vermitteln.

Die Idee von Wuudi mit der Cam im Rahmen und der "arbeitenden" Federgabel hatte ich auch schon. Hab sie aber leider nie umgesetzt. Sieht aber echt cool aus, muss ich in der nächste Saison doch mal umsetzen.

Hoffe ich konnte helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (26. Januar 2007)

@wagmacx
sehr sehr schönes video !
tt


----------



## AmmuNation (26. Januar 2007)

Nettes Video, hoffe dass aus der Vorschau bald ein Kinofilm wird 

Aber an deinem Musikgeschmack müsstest du arbeiten.


----------



## Monsterwade (27. Januar 2007)

thto schrieb:


> @thory / wuudi
> nice videos!!!!! daumen hoch , weiter so ... freu mich auf die nächsten



Kann mich dem nur anschliessen.

DANKE Jungs


----------



## Madt (27. Januar 2007)

kann das sein das ich da einige strecken im harz entdeckt hab?

schoenes video


----------



## thory (28. Januar 2007)

Proudly pesents:

Wintertrails

Starring: Canyon Torque and Kimy


----------



## Single-Trail (28. Januar 2007)

wagmacX schrieb:


> Deswegen haben wir die Videokamera in einem Holzkasten auf den Helm geschraubt. Sieht blöd aus, wiegt auch ne Menge aber die Qualität ist ok. Das waren auch die ersten Testläufe, da hatten wir noch den Fehler gemacht, das die Cam oben auf den Helm geschraubt war. Dadurch sind die Bilder doch recht stark verwackelt. Die neue Konstruktion ist, nur auf einer Metallschiene auf der Seite des Helms und auf der anderen Seite ein Gegengewicht. Dadurch wird es zwar noch schwerer aber die Bilder sind nicht so stark verwackelt.


^^^^ 
würde ich gerne mal sehen das Ding  

@ Thory: das nenn ich doch mal nen gut erzogenen Hund  

happy Trails, Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Januar 2007)

@ wagmac: klasse Video und die Musik find ich zu den Bilder einfach nur passend


----------



## AmmuNation (28. Januar 2007)

Geilen Traildog haste thory. 
Nettes Video. Und nächstes mal nicht Filmen beim Autofahren, kann gefährlich werden. 

Leider fehlt Ton oder Backgroundmusik. Sonst ganz gut gemacht


----------



## thory (28. Januar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> ...Und nächstes mal nicht Filmen beim Autofahren, kann gefährlich werden.



keine Sorge, ich paß schon auf: wähend des Filmens habe ich den Hund gebeten das Steuer zu halten. 



> Leider fehlt Ton oder Backgroundmusik...



Ich habe in meiner  Version natürlich Musik, aber für's Netz habe ich die entfernt um keinen Ärger mit Abmahnanwälten oder sonstigen Copyright-Hanseln zu bekommen. Is leider so.


----------



## Blackwater Park (28. Januar 2007)

stellt sich der hund eigentlich nie in die ideallinie? macht er auch längere touren mit?


----------



## AmmuNation (28. Januar 2007)

thory schrieb:


> Ich habe in meiner  Version natürlich Musik, aber für's Netz habe ich die entfernt um keinen Ärger mit Abmahnanwälten oder sonstigen Copyright-Hanseln zu bekommen. Is leider so.



Wenn du nicht ganze Lieder spielst sondern nur schnippel und jede minute den Song wechselst (ein Lied dauert ja normalerweise 3-4min) dann wirst du deswegen wahrscheinlich keinen Ärger bekommen. Die Abmahnanwälte sind sowieso alles witzfiguren.

Oder wenigstens den Sound vom Knirschenden Schnee (also O-Ton  ) hätteste drinlassen könenn. Wüsste nicht dass der unter copyright steht


----------



## thory (28. Januar 2007)

Blackwater Park schrieb:


> stellt sich der hund eigentlich nie in die ideallinie? macht er auch längere touren mit?



der Hund steht vorzugsweise in der Ideallinie - wo sonst? 
Aber: sie hat Respekt vor so einem Radel, d.h. wenn das Ding auf sie zukommt, dann läuft sie weiter und hält Abstand. Solange sie den Weg erkennt läuft sie gerne ein paar Meter voraus. Aber das Filmen mit anhalten, aufbauen, zurücklaufen, fahren, zur Kamera laufen oder 2. Versuch, das durchschaut sie nicht, ist verwirrt und von daher ist auf verschiedenen Positionen zu sehen. 

Was sind längere Touren? Mit Höhenmetern alleine machst Du so einen Labrador nicht klein, aber natürlich mit schnellen Radelstrecken. Also Forstwegabfahrten sind nix für einen Hund - für mich zum Glück auch nicht.

Gruss


----------



## Madt (28. Januar 2007)

@thory
schoes video, schoener hund (ganz ein lieber) , schoenes auto und schoenes fahrrad. ja leider etwas stumm aba haste ja schon beantwortet. ich glaub du solltest dir im schnee mehr zutrauen. der haelt mehr als man denkt und wenn du faellst landest du auch weich. 

ansonsten ride on, weiter so


Ps: ist das eine sport-mondeo-version?


----------



## thory (28. Januar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> ..... Die Abmahnanwälte sind sowieso alles witzfiguren.


Stimmt, leider aber durchaus mächtige Figuren. Auch wenn es ein schlechter Witz ist.




> Oder wenigstens den Sound vom Knirschenden Schnee (also O-Ton  ) hätteste drinlassen könenn. Wüsste nicht dass der unter copyright steht



Beim Quietschenton der nassen Avids Juicy bin ich mir net sicher mit dem Copyright, in dieser Lautstärke könnte der patentiert sein oder zumindest unter die Genfer Konvetionen fallen




Madt schrieb:


> Ps: ist das eine sport-mondeo-version?


 Ein Galaxy normal oder so.


----------



## Wuudi (28. Januar 2007)

@thory:

Respekt vor deiner Arbeit. Und Mirja gefällt euer Hund auch sehr gut .

Wie viel Zeit geht eigentlich mit dem vorauslaufen, Kamera aufstellen etc. drauf ? Sprich wie viel länger dauert eine Abfahrt ? Faktor 2 ? Faktor 3 ? Auch wenn das Ergebnis super ist, mir wär das zuviel Arbeit ...


----------



## thory (28. Januar 2007)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Wie viel Zeit geht eigentlich mit dem vorauslaufen, Kamera aufstellen etc. drauf ?
> ...



Weiß ich nicht. Ich denke Du musst mit dem Vorsatz losziehen: heute mache ich einen Movie! Und das hat dann zumindest zeitweise Prioirität vor der Fahrt. Dafür freut man sich hinterher um so länger. Es ist ja nicht nur das vor und zurücklaufen. Das Schlimmste ist dass Du während dieser kurzen Fahrstücke gar nicht in Fluss kommst. Man eiert mehr oder weniger rum, die Stufe ziemlich gg Ende des Films lief durchgefahren ohne zu filmen ganz locker, nachher mit Kamera habe ich die in 4 Versuchen nicht mehr geschafft, weil ich in der Anfahrt über die verschneiten Wurzeln ins Trudeln kam. Deshalb filme ich meist mehrere Sequenzen auf einmal ohne die Kamera zu verpacken und dann fahre ich eben auch wieder ein längeres Stück.

Zeitbedarf? Für die Filmerei schon erheblich. Wie gesagt Du musst schon die Motivation haben an erster Stelle zu filmen und nebenbei noch als Darsteller zu fahren. So als Daumenwert: diese Runde ohne alles geknipse: 3 Stden, mit dem Film 5 Stunden. 

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cos75 (28. Januar 2007)

thory schrieb:


> Proudly pesents:
> 
> Wintertrails
> 
> Starring: Canyon Torque and Kimy



Schönes Video, Thomas  Deine Videos eignen sich bestimmt auch hervorragend, um deinem Bekanntenkreis zu zeigen, was du so mit dem Rad machst, weil wenn man das erzählt, kann sich das ja keiner so recht vorstellen. Und wie ich sehe fährst du jetzt auch VRO.


----------



## Oldboy65 (29. Januar 2007)

Schade dass ich heute keine Cam dabei hatte. War im puren Wasserschnee unterwegs...

Das Rad stand eigentlich nur quer zur Fahrbahn, ständig ist hinten oder vorne das Rad ausgebrochen. Anstiege musste ich teilweise wegen durch drehenden Rad hochschieben.

Na ja nach über einer Stunde und sagenhaften fünf Kilometern, hatte ich mir mein Trittsensor abgerissen und keine Lust mehr...

Aber gutes Reaktionstraining.


----------



## thory (29. Januar 2007)

cos75 schrieb:


> ...Deine Videos eignen sich bestimmt auch hervorragend, um deinem Bekanntenkreis zu zeigen, was du so mit dem Rad machst, weil wenn man das erzählt, kann sich das ja keiner so recht vorstellen....



Ja, genauso verwende ich die auch. Weil auch andere MTBler, die eher so Moserfahrer sind, sich das nämlich auch kaum vorstellen können.

Gruss


----------



## wagmacX (29. Januar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Nettes Video, hoffe dass aus der Vorschau bald ein Kinofilm wird
> 
> Aber an deinem Musikgeschmack müsstest du arbeiten.



Naja, mit dem Kinofilm brauch ich noch ein bisschen Zeit, irgendwie bekomme ich keine Sponsoren  

Musikgeschmack ist immer ein heikles Thema, ich fand das es sehr gut zum Video gepasst hat, wobei ich auch meine Bedenken wegen der rechtlichen Seite hatte (wie hier schon diskutiert), hoffe das geht nicht noch nach hinten los. Aber Musi gehört einfach dazu, wie ich finde - und wenn man mal schaut wie viele Videos im Netz rumgeistern mit Musikuntermalung und ich glaube nicht das die sich alle eine Genehmigung geholt haben. Ich hoffe das war nicht zu naiv von mir - sonst ...... 



Madt schrieb:


> kann das sein das ich da einige strecken im harz entdeckt hab?
> 
> schoenes video



Jep, da hast Du ein gutes Auge bewiesen  Sind unter anderem Ausschnitte von der Hanskühnenburg, Tante Ju, Eckerstausee und Goslarer Umgebung.



Single-Trail schrieb:


> ^^^^
> würde ich gerne mal sehen das Ding



Die alte Konstruktion liegt noch irgendwo zu Hause rum, ich poste mal demnächst nen Pic, die neue Baureihe ist beim Kumpel liefere ich dann auch nach... aber ich setzte es nicht auf   sieht echt albern aus! 

Noch mal thx an alle für die Lobeshymnen, motiviert ja doch wieder in der nächsten Saison etwas mehr zu filmen...


----------



## thory (29. Januar 2007)

wagmacX schrieb:


> ....wobei ich auch meine Bedenken wegen der rechtlichen Seite hatte (wie hier schon diskutiert), hoffe das geht nicht noch nach hinten los.



Kannst Du diesen Spiegel irgendwo auftreiben:

DER SPIEGEL (46/2006) - 13.11.2006 (5944 Zeichen)   
JUSTIZ : Teurer Mausklick  
Texte und Bilder aus dem Internet auf seine Homepage zu laden kann viel Geld kosten. AnwÃ¤lte Ã¼berziehen Web-Nutzer mit Lizenz- und AbmahngebÃ¼hren.  


Leider ist der download dieses Artikels gebÃ¼hrenpflichtig. Ich habe dieses Heft gelesen und werde keine urheberrechtlich geschÃ¼tzten Dinge hier im Forum oder sonst wo verÃ¶ffentlichen. 

Zusammengefasst und soweit ich mich recht entsinne steht in dem Artikel:

Das Fiese an der Rechtslage ist ja, daÃ ein jeder sich ohne Mandat zum CopyrightschÃ¼tzer aufschwingen kann und Dir fÃ¼r seine Dienste - nÃ¤mlich Dich abzumahnen - eine Rechnung stellen kann. So gibt es Leute, die Ihren Lebensunterhalt dadurch verdienen auf Copyrightverletzer loszugehen indem diese wahllos im Netz nach solchen forschen und diese - wenn sie diese  identifizieren kÃ¶nnen - abmahnen. 
Es entstehen dabei Kosten bis zu mehreren 1000â¬.


----------



## Wuudi (29. Januar 2007)

Hmmm betrifft das auch "Ausländer" wie mich ?


----------



## thory (29. Januar 2007)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Hmmm betrifft das auch "Ausländer" wie mich ?



es ging um deutsches Recht - inwieweit sich das von italienischem Recht unterscheidet weiß ich nicht.


----------



## wagmacX (29. Januar 2007)

thory schrieb:


> Kannst Du diesen Spiegel irgendwo auftreiben:
> 
> DER SPIEGEL (46/2006) - 13.11.2006 (5944 Zeichen)
> JUSTIZ : Teurer Mausklick
> Texte und Bilder aus dem Internet auf seine Homepage zu laden kann viel Geld kosten. Anwälte überziehen Web-Nutzer mit Lizenz- und Abmahngebühren.



Tja, wie verhält es sich dann mit der Musik? Könnte mir vorstellen, dass da noch härter/teurer zuschlagen. Die Musikindustrie versteht da ja keinen Spass...


----------



## wagmacX (29. Januar 2007)

Hab mal ein bisschen im Internet gestöbert:

_*Domainrecht - Urheberrechte*

Webseiten leben von Texten, Bildern, Musik und Videos. Häufig sind diese Werke von Dritten geschaffen und genießen den Schutz des Urheberrechts.

Urheberschutz besteht auch dann, wenn der Urheber nicht ausdrücklich auf den Schutz (z. B. seinem Copyright) hinweist. Der Urheberschutz besteht schon bei geringer Originalität und Kreativität.

Ist das Werk urheberrechtlich geschützt, stehen dem Urheber die Verwertungsrechte zu. Dazu gehört etwa das Vervielfältigungsrecht, das Verbreitungsrecht, das Recht der öffentlichen Wiedergabe, das Entstellungsverbot und das Namensnennungsrecht.

Eine Vervielfältigung liegt bereits bei Herunterladen und Speichern von Dateien oder Musik vor.

Bei der Wiedergabe von Zeitungsartikeln oder elektronischer Nachrichten werden die Verwertungsrechte des Urhebers eingeschränkt. Die Vervielfältigung und Verbreitung einzelner Artikel sowie die öffentliche Wiedergabe solcher Artikel ist zulässig, wenn sie politische, wirtschaftliche oder religiöse Tagesfragen betreffen und nicht mit einem Vorbehalt der Rechte versehen sind.

Vor kurzen hat das Landgericht München entschieden:

Wer ohne Lizenz von den Internetseiten eines Verlags Stadtplan-Ausschnitte herunterlädt und auf seiner Website veröffentlicht, verletzt die Urheberrechte des Verlags und
hat Schadensersatz zu zahlen.
Die Höhe des Schadensersatzanspruchs bemisst sich nach der verkehrsüblichen Lizenzgebühr (hier: 650 Euro). Das gilt auch, wenn der Stadtplan nur für kurze Zeit veröffentlicht wird oder die fraglichen Webseiten sehr niedrige Zugriffszahlen aufweisen.
_

Ich muss wohl schnell ein Stummfilm Version fertig machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (29. Januar 2007)

Und wenn das ganze auf YouTube liegt ..wer haftet dann ?


----------



## cos75 (29. Januar 2007)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Und wenn das ganze auf YouTube liegt ..wer haftet dann ?


Der es hochgeladen hat haftet. Jemand der dich abmahnen will, müßte von youtube.com deine IP-Adresse bekommen. Mit dieser müsste er sich dann an deinen Internetprovider wenden, um an deinen Namen und Anschrift zu kommen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Januar 2007)

Das heißt doch im Klartext das man dafür bezahlen muss für andere Werbung gemacht zu haben  wie sinnlos...


----------



## Blackwater Park (29. Januar 2007)

copyright is sowieso out

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Copyleft


----------



## AmmuNation (29. Januar 2007)

Blackwater Park schrieb:


> copyright is sowieso out
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Copyleft



Gefällt!


----------



## wagmacX (30. Januar 2007)

wagmacX schrieb:


> Aufgenommen wurden die Szenen im Harz (Tante Ju, Eckerstausee... etc.)
> 
> 
> Hier die Youtube Vorschau
> ...



So, ich hab das Video mit gebührenfreier Musik unterlegt, passt zwar nicht ganz so gut wie der erste Song, aber so kann mir wenigstens nichts passieren. Ist mir doch ein bisschen zu heiss 

Der Link zur Homepage und der Direktdownload stimmen noch, nur der YouTube Link stimmt nicht mehr.

Hier der neue YouTube Link!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (30. Januar 2007)

wagmacX schrieb:


> So, ich hab das Video mit gebührenfreier Musik unterlegt, passt zwar nicht ganz so gut wie der erste Song, aber so kann mir wenigstens nichts passieren. Ist mir doch ein bisschen zu heiss



Dass eine Abmahnung genau dich trifft ist so wahrscheinlich wie ein 5er im Lotto (kein 6er  )

Denn deine Musik war zumindest mir nicht bekannt. Und es war nicht extrem-Kommerz wie mans sonst kennt. Da holen die Clownanwälte natürlich mehr raus als bei eher weniger bekannten Songs.

Die Musik passt zum eher rasanten Video, allerdings wiedermal nicht mein geschmack. Egal, die Bilder stimmen und das ist die Hauptsache.


----------



## pfohlenrolle (31. Januar 2007)

Ich bin mal so frei: 

http://eyespot.com/gallery/alpha-centauri

Das neueste Material vom Meister persönlich! Ganz große Kunst !!!!


----------



## Nico Laus (31. Januar 2007)

gute und vor allem sichere technik!!


----------



## Spikey (31. Januar 2007)

Das ist doch ein Scherz, bitte sagt dass es ein Scherz ist!!!


----------



## Mr. Hayes (31. Januar 2007)

Alpha, ich kann dir nur empfehlen dich für den Downhill Cup zu qualifizieren.
Probier's mal, wenn du's auf Zeit nicht schaffst hast du immer noch gute Chancen den Publikumsliebling zu werden...

www.ixsdownhillcup.de

Die benötigte Ausrüstung hast du ja bereits.


----------



## AmmuNation (31. Januar 2007)

Da wär ich echt dafür.
Ein Publikumsliebling ist er ja jetzt schon!


----------



## Augus1328 (31. Januar 2007)

pfohlenrolle schrieb:


> Ich bin mal so frei:
> 
> http://eyespot.com/gallery/alpha-centauri
> 
> Das neueste Material vom Meister persönlich! Ganz große Kunst !!!!



Ganz großes Kino


----------



## Christian_74 (31. Januar 2007)

Ok, endlich habe ich ein Grund, weshalb ein Plasma-TV gekauft werden muss.


----------



## Augus1328 (31. Januar 2007)

wagmacX schrieb:


> So, ich hab das Video mit gebührenfreier Musik unterlegt, passt zwar nicht ganz so gut wie der erste Song, aber so kann mir wenigstens nichts passieren. Ist mir doch ein bisschen zu heiss
> 
> Der Link zur Homepage und der Direktdownload stimmen noch, nur der YouTube Link stimmt nicht mehr.
> 
> Hier der neue YouTube Link!



Gefällt mir echt gut.... 

Mal ne Frage an die Filmer. Hab eine Sony Handycam, allerdings ohne analogen Eingang für eine Helmkamera. Ich überlege gerade, ob ich mir ein Gestell für den Lenker bastel. Top wäre natürlich wenn man sowas fix u. fertig kaufen kann. Für Motorräder gibt es z.B. auch Halterungen welche man z.B. am Tankverschluß befestigt.

Kennt da jemand was?

Im Falle eines Sturzes wird`s halt echt teuer oder habt Ihr da Ideen wie man die Kamera dann am Lenker dementsprechend sichern kann?

Danke für Tipps.

Gruß
Oli


----------



## tom23" (31. Januar 2007)

Forget about Eddie the Eagle, there's a new boy in town!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Januar 2007)

@ August: wenn die Cam unter dem Vorbau ist sollte sie bei nem Sturz relativ sicher sein (ich Vergleich zu oben auf dem Lenker). Ansonsten hilft wohl nur ein Stahlblechkasten um die Cam


----------



## Augus1328 (1. Februar 2007)

No idea?

Gruß
Oli


----------



## GerhardO (1. Februar 2007)

Hi Oli!
Hatte mal irgendwann das Gleiche vor. Mir wurde aber dann abgeraten, da es sein kann, dass die Kamera diese andauernden Erschütterungen nicht allzu lange mitmachen wird. Ausserdem wirds Dir die Bilder trotz Stabi-Modus arg verwackeln. Hm, vllt. billigen Fullface-Helm auf der einen Seite mit der Kamera und auf der anderen Seite eine Art Gegengewicht. 

Nur ein Vorschlag eines relativ "Unwissenden"! 

Grüetzi,
G.


----------



## FloImSchnee (1. Februar 2007)

Ein Freund u. ich haben das vor Jahren mal mit einer rel. guten Sony-Videokamera versucht. Wir hatten die Kamera am Lenker befestigt -- das Ergebnis war aber leider unansehlich. Trotz 180mm Federweg vorne extrem verwackelt, man konnte quasi nichts erkennen.


----------



## Augus1328 (1. Februar 2007)

hmmm, sehr schade.... Ich werd mal noch etwas recherchieren u. geb hier weitere Infos.

Gruß
Oli


----------



## Mathias2297 (3. Februar 2007)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Neue Woche, neues Video mit der Helmkamera.
> 
> Zu sehen gibt's im ersten Teil den Panoramaweg am Sonnenberg in Vinschgau, nach der Überleitung mit dem Sturz  gibt's den Schlundensteinweg und die Abfahrt ins Zentrum von Algund zu sehen. Aufgenommen wurde das Video am 09.04.2006.
> 
> ...


Ist schon gemacht  

du welcher Sound läuft da im Hintergrund? echt cooles Video btw.


----------



## Wuudi (4. Februar 2007)

Bei welchem Video ? ..sind ja einige


----------



## thory (12. Februar 2007)

Bevor dieser Thread in der Versenkung verschwindet belebe ich den mal mit einem neuen Video. Dies ist eine Moser-Tour am Tegernsee mit Trailvariante und jahreszeitlich bedingten Obstacles (ganz oben schnee, dann Eis auf dem Trail und unten Matsch)

Gruss


----------



## Wuudi (12. Februar 2007)

Respekt vor dem Schnee-Fahrer. Das wären keine Verhältnisse für mich .... alter Schönwetterfahrer .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (14. Februar 2007)

@thory
schönes video, bei uns gibts derzeit nur matsch und regen


----------



## Berny2010 (15. Februar 2007)

popeye13 schrieb:


> dieses Video besticht durch seine unglaubliche Dramarturgie.




Gut, daß er das überlebt hat.


----------



## thory (15. Februar 2007)

Eine der wesentlichen Voraussetzungen für einen Film ist nun mal Licht, sollte das fehlen, wird's recht schwarz. Trotzdem kann man stellenweise ahnen was der Fahrer (ich) treibt:Nightride

Viel Spass beim gucken.


----------



## AmmuNation (16. Februar 2007)

Habe heute versucht mal auch ein kleines Vid zu drehen.
Wurde leider nix. Scheiss untergrund, kein Stativ.. generell doof.
Dafür hab ich ein Vid meines Haustrails auf YouTube gefunden.. ziehts euch mal rein, ist cool gemacht 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVYChqyLmZ8&eurl=

Und wenn ich mal Helmcam habe oder jemanden, der Filmt, werde ich bestimmt auch mal die Canyon Videothek füttern


----------



## Mr. Hayes (16. Februar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVYChqyLmZ8&eurl=



Sieht ganz fein aus dein Haustrail. Da könnte ich doch glatt auch mal eine Runde drehen am Feierabend.

Von wo nach wo führt der Trail ?
Welches ist der leichteste Aufstieg ?


----------



## AmmuNation (16. Februar 2007)

Der Trail führt von Top of Zurich (Uto Kulm) bis knapp vor den Bahnhof Triemli SZU.
Der leichteste Aufstieg ist aussenrum, einfach den Gleisen entlang. Ist nicht sehr steil aber dauert lange.
Ich nehme immer den "zickzackweg". Du fährst von Triemli aus hoch und nach ca. 100m biegst du rechts in den Wald ab. Kannst du nicht verfehlen - anfangs ein Stückweit 20% Steigung  Und auch später relativ steil, bei Eis besser nicht probieren 
Dann einfach alles Zickzack "Passfahrt" bis zum Rastplatz. Von da aus hast du nicht mehr weit bis Uetliberg Bahnhof. Noch ein kleines Stückchen weiter hoch, dann bist du am Start. Der ist neben der Antenne - drum auch Antennentrail (wobei ich Singletrail Uetliberg bevorzuge  )

Ist eigentlich alles sauber angeschrieben, kannst du kaum verfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madt (18. Februar 2007)

thory schrieb:


> Bevor dieser Thread in der Versenkung verschwindet belebe ich den mal mit einem neuen Video. Dies ist eine Moser-Tour am Tegernsee mit Trailvariante und jahreszeitlich bedingten Obstacles (ganz oben schnee, dann Eis auf dem Trail und unten Matsch)
> 
> Gruss



sieht man mal wie deutlich der unterschied der fahrwerke ist...das juengere torque verhaelt sich wesentlich ruhiger aufm trail.


----------



## thory (19. Februar 2007)

Madt schrieb:


> sieht man mal wie deutlich der unterschied der fahrwerke ist....



da da könnt Ihr hier mal vergleiche: Torque vs Bionicon Supershuttle vs Bionicon Edison vs Liteville. Alle zusammen an 2 super tagen in Bozen: Bozener Trailrides


----------



## Wuudi (19. Februar 2007)

War dann das Wetter und die Wege so wie ich es dir versprochen hatte ?


----------



## thory (19. Februar 2007)

Wuudi schrieb:


> War dann das Wetter und die Wege so wie ich es dir versprochen hatte ?




Schau es Dir an und sag' selbst


----------



## Augus1328 (19. Februar 2007)

Hi Thomas,

Link geht net....

Gruß
Oli


----------



## Wuudi (19. Februar 2007)

Youtube braucht mal wieder länger um das hochgeladene Video zu bearbeiten...


----------



## thory (19. Februar 2007)

Augus1328 schrieb:


> Hi Thomas,
> 
> Link geht net....
> 
> ...



Hi Oli,
jetzt geht der link. Warum der nicht ging weiß ich auch nicht,  ich habe die Infos nochmals aktualisiert und plötzlich funzts. 

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## Sisu (19. Februar 2007)

.....bei mir geht´s immer noch nicht, und you tube klappt normalerweise immer 


Gruss
Sisu


----------



## Wuudi (19. Februar 2007)

Schöner Film und tolle Trails .

Nur schade, dass die starke Komprimierung von Youtube den Film stellenweise ruiniert. Könntest du den nicht in einem besseren Format z.b. auf Rapidshare hochladen ?


----------



## thory (19. Februar 2007)

Wuudi schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Nur schade, dass die starke Komprimierung von Youtube den Film stellenweise ruiniert. Könntest du den nicht in einem besseren Format z.b. auf Rapidshare hochladen ?



die "gute version" hat  125MB und liegt somit oberhalb dessen was rapid share erlaubt. Ich muss jetzt los, so von Dienst wegen verreisen. Ich gucke mal ob ich ein gute 99MB Version erstellen kann. Kann nur noc etwas dauern.

@Sisu: dieser link  (es ist der gleiche wie oben)  funkioniert jetzt ... probiere es doch einfach nochmal...

Merkwürdig, manchmal gehts, manchmal nicht. Youtube scheint heute nicht den starken Tag zu haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (20. Februar 2007)

Servus @thory  ,
wieder ein super Video von Dir!!!

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Sisu (20. Februar 2007)

@thory
 jetzt hat´s geklappt!
Wirklich schöne Trails seid ihr da gefahren 

Gruss
Sisu


----------



## Wuudi (20. Februar 2007)

Ja, wo findet man nur soooo tolle Trails


----------



## Friuli-Jay (20. Februar 2007)

Immerwieder ein Vergnügen,einer Fox bei der Arbeit zuzusehen!


----------



## thory (21. Februar 2007)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Ja, wo findet man nur soooo tolle Trails



Na, dann schau Dir mal zum Vergleich diesen Bayerischen Voralpentrail an. Das interessante im Vergleich zum Bozener Trail ist der auffällig andere Fahrtstil. Während man die Bozen Trails mit Tempo runterrappelt so ist hier eher das balanzierende Bergabgeschleiche gefragt.

Ach so: da am Torque das Schaltauge Bozen nicht überlebt hat, bin ich hier mit einem Kona Coiler unterwegs. Also sozusagen ein "Beinahe Canyon" - denn wäre das Schaltauge ok geblieben wäre ich natürlich mit dem Torque gefahren.

Gruss


----------



## Skymaster (22. Februar 2007)

thory schrieb:


> Na, dann schau Dir mal zum Vergleich diesen Bayerischen Voralpentrail an.
> 
> Gruss




Wo ist das genau??


----------



## rainman99 (22. Februar 2007)

thory schrieb:


> Na, dann schau Dir mal zum Vergleich diesen Bayerischen Voralpentrail an. Das interessante im Vergleich zum Bozener Trail ist der auffällig andere Fahrtstil. Während man die Bozen Trails mit Tempo runterrappelt so ist hier eher das balanzierende Bergabgeschleiche gefragt.


 
Net schlecht, mein lieber Specht! Zwar wirklich nicht schnell, aber gute Technik in den engen Kurven.

Wie oft bist Du denn den Trail wieder nach oben gegangen, bis Du die entsprechenden Stellen fürs Filmen gefunden hattest? Oder war noch jemand dabei?

Falls nicht, nochmal Respekt!


----------



## thory (22. Februar 2007)

rainman99 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Wie oft bist Du denn den Trail wieder nach oben gegangen, bis Du die entsprechenden Stellen fürs Filmen gefunden hattest? Oder war noch jemand dabei?
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ich war alleine unterwegs, die Kamera baute ich auf kleinem Stativ auf, daher auch diese bodennahe Perspektive. Ein bisschen hin- und herlaufen war da unvermeidlich 

Gruss


----------



## AmmuNation (22. Februar 2007)

Schickes Video.. solch nen Trail brauch ich auch mal wieder. Oder meinen Kilometerlangen Wurzeltrail hier ein paar km weiter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xysiu33 (23. Februar 2007)

thory schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich war alleine unterwegs, die Kamera baute ich auf kleinem Stativ auf, daher auch diese bodennahe Perspektive. Ein bisschen hin- und herlaufen war da unvermeidlich
> 
> Gruss



Respekt, Thory - das nenne ich Liebe zum Biken


----------



## schappi (23. Februar 2007)

Hallo Thory,Hallo Jungs;
wenn ihr mal hier schaut
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=264055
Gibt es einen Bike Video wettbewerb bei dem erst 3 Videos eingereicht wurden.Thory ich glaube du hättest da eine gute Chance.
Als Gewinn gibt es ein Stevens Race HT


----------



## thory (23. Februar 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> ....
> Gibt es einen Bike Video wettbewerb bei dem erst 3 Videos eingereicht wurden.Thory ich glaube du hättest da eine gute Chance.
> ...


falsche Kategorie, schau mal was diese Jungens unter Trail verstehen ...


----------



## fitze (23. Februar 2007)

thory schrieb:


> falsche Kategorie, schau mal was diese Jungens unter Trail verstehen ...



Das ist ja auch Trial, nicht Trail  

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## schappi (23. Februar 2007)

Jungs ihr habt recht,dafür sind wir zu alt und zu fett:
http://www.messe-bremen.de/fahrradmarktzukunft/video/video_detail.php?id=37
Ist aber extrem cool was man mit einem Bike und gutem Gleichgewichtssinn alles machen kann.
Schappi


----------



## uphillking (23. Februar 2007)

Friuli-Jay schrieb:


> Immerwieder ein Vergnügen,einer Fox bei der Arbeit zuzusehen!



Sorry das sich ein "nicht Canyoneer" hier einmischt, aber die Fox im Film von Thory ist m.M. nach viel zu weich abgestimmt. Die geht ja schon bei kleinen Stufen fast durch den gesamten Federweg...Die Gabeln (?) der anderen Kollegen sind besser eingestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madt (23. Februar 2007)

thory schrieb:


> da da könnt Ihr hier mal vergleiche: Torque vs Bionicon Supershuttle vs Bionicon Edison vs Liteville. Alle zusammen an 2 super tagen in Bozen: Bozener Trailrides



hi,
schoenes video wie immer!...noch zwei kleine tipps...wer seine bremse liebt, faehrt nicht so schleifend...sonst schreien sie so wie im video, und ich glaub es waere besser wenn ihr die hinterbauten prinzipiell weicher abstimmt...entweder ich hab das falsch gesehn, aba irgendwie arbeiten die zu wenig...

ride on mart!


----------



## Madt (23. Februar 2007)

uphillking schrieb:


> Sorry das sich ein "nicht Canyoneer" hier einmischt, aber die Fox im Film von Thory ist m.M. nach viel zu weich abgestimmt. Die geht ja schon bei kleinen Stufen fast durch den gesamten Federweg...Die Gabeln (?) der anderen Kollegen sind besser eingestellt.



garnicht...die gabel muss so ca. 80-90% freigeben wenn man sich auf den lenker legt! ansonsten verschenkt man enorm viel federweg was ja nicht der sinn ist...dann kannste auch 100mm fahren. solange du nicht wie downhillpro rumspringst ist ne weichere abstimmung voll in ordnung.


----------



## uphillking (23. Februar 2007)

Madt schrieb:


> garnicht...die gabel muss so ca. 80-90% freigeben wenn man sich auf den lenker legt! ansonsten verschenkt man enorm viel federweg was ja nicht der sinn ist...dann kannste auch 100mm fahren. solange du nicht wie downhillpro rumspringst ist ne weichere abstimmung voll in ordnung.



Seh (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes) ich 'n bisschen anders, sorry. 


Dein Einwurf zu den zu straff abgestimmten Hinterbauten stimmt. Ist mir auch aufgefallen, da tut sich ja kaum was...

und das passt dann mal gar nicht zum Gabelsetup.

Aber bei DEM gefahrenen Tempo ist das warscheinlich eh egal ( duck und wech


----------



## Madt (23. Februar 2007)

das das net passt ist ja was anderes....was faehrst du den an max. federweg? also meine revelation ist supi weich und ich bin prima zufrieden. eben volle 130mm


----------



## thory (24. Februar 2007)

Madt schrieb:


> hi,
> ...wer seine bremse liebt, faehrt nicht so schleifend...sonst schreien sie so wie im video ...


also die Formular bremsen haben gerade am ersten Tag grundsätzlich gewimmert und einen tollen sound abgegeben sowie man sich ihrer Dienste bemühte. Meine Avid Bremsen machen das sonst nur, wenn sie nass ist, schienen sich hier aber inspirieren zu lassen. Am zweiten Tag waren die Formular Bremsen dann eigebremst: es wurde besser (die Bionicons waren Testbikes).
Zur Bremstechnik: Intervallbremsen ist schön und gut - genau dann wenn es das Gelände (und das fahrkönnen dazu) erlaubt. Also auf einer 10%igen Straße setzt man exakte Bremspunkte und lässt es sonst laufen. Im steilen Gelände - und zum teil war es sehr steil - muss man dauernd bremsen, gerade mit der hinteren Bremse. Da muss die Bremse durch und wenn diese überfordert ist, wird sie ausgetauscht. Wenn mir jetzt jemand widerspricht, dann gibts eine Einladung an Ostern mit nach Bozen zu fahren und mir an Ort und Stelle das Intervallbremsen vorzumachen 




Madt schrieb:


> und ich glaub es waere besser wenn ihr die hinterbauten prinzipiell weicher abstimmt



ich fahre am Torque 20mm SAG von 63mm am Dämpfer. Der Dämpfer nutzte sicherlich gute 90% (um die 57mm) aus. Das muss aber nicht in einer der Fahrsituationen im Film gewesen sein. Bei dem Sprung über den Stein am anfang des Movies, geht es aus der Position der Kamera unsichtbar, erst steil gegen den Stein, in dieser Kompression wird z.B. gut Federweg ausgenutzt. Mit mehr SAG fahre ich erst mit dem neuen Torque - das hat nämlich die perfekte Kinematik! 





uphillking schrieb:


> aber die Fox im Film von Thory ist m.M. nach viel zu weich abgestimmt. Die geht ja schon bei kleinen Stufen fast durch den gesamten Federweg...Die Gabeln (?) der anderen Kollegen sind besser eingestellt.



Ja, ich hatte bei der Gabel vor der Fahrt ein halbes bar Luft abgelassen. Ich bin da nach wie vor am experimentieren. Vom Fahrgefühl fand ich diese jetzt aber gut und auch wenn ich mir den Film angucke bin ich mit dem Setup nicht unzufrieden. Habe diesmal auch nur die Lowspeed Durckstufe aktiviert - diese aber sehr kräftig - und keine Highspeed Druckstufe. Zugstufe auf schnelles aber kontrolliertes ausfedern. Gerade auf der Treppenabfahrt macht die Gabel doch einen guten Eindruck - oder?

Gruss


----------



## AmmuNation (4. März 2007)

Ist ja wieder richtig verstaubt hier. 
Will auch mal was anbieten. Was beim Auto nicht lustig ist, macht auf dem Bike umso mehr spass. Stichwort: Aquaplaning.  Mitten in der Wiese ein wunderschöner, 10cm tiefer Tümpel... dann Anlauf holen und drüber surfen! Die Italienerin hat sich am ende auch noch zu Wort gemeldet.. Amen. 
Ist nichts besonderes, habe kein Stativ. Und man sieht auch nicht Actionaufnahmen... bitte keine Wunder erwarten. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjZyxnsW9aQ


----------



## TTurbo (13. März 2007)

hallo, hier ein kurzes vid mit 2 big mountains (2004,2005).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08n491Ixeek

gruß tturbo


----------



## KampfkazzZ (1. April 2007)

Gibts keine Videos mehr? Die Bikesaison startet doch langsam wieder, ich erwarte Nachschub, bevor der Thread aussortiert wird!

Grüße,
KampfkazzZ


----------



## Mr. Hayes (11. April 2007)

So, ich hole mal wieder diesen Thred nach vorne in der Hoffnung dass Alpha uns noch viele spektakuläre Stunts posten wird !?!

Wer findet das Canyon ?
http://www.orschlurch.de/flvplayer_bike-jumps-ins-wasser.html

Grüessli uns em Schwiizerländli....


----------



## ashtray (11. April 2007)

Das Canyon konnte ich nicht erkennen, allerdings ist der Sturz des Mädels nicht ohne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Hayes (11. April 2007)

ashtray schrieb:


> Das Canyon konnte ich nicht erkennen, allerdings ist der Sturz des Mädels nicht ohne.



War auch nur ein Alibi um wieder ein "fremdes" Filmchen reinzuschmuggeln 
Bitte keine Diskusionen darüber.


----------



## Trollobaby (11. April 2007)




----------



## wagmacX (8. Juni 2007)

Hi Leute,
hab bei macnews.de ein interessante Nachricht gefunden, betrifft Musik in Videos bei YouTube. Find ich klasse 

_Google schliesst mit dem Musikkonzern EMI ein Abkommen ueber die
Verwendung von Musikinhalten auf der Videoplattform YouTube. Wie
Yahoo News berichtet, koennen Benutzer in Zukunft ihre privaten
Videoinhalte ganz legal mit Musikvideos vermischen und auf
YouTube hochladen, Google zahle die Lizenzgebuehren an die
Labels. Genauere finanzielle Details seien indes nicht bekannt.
Universal, Sony BMG und Warner haben bereits in der Vergangenheit
entsprechende Abkommen mit Google getroffen -mit EMI schliesst
sich nun der letzte der vier grossen Musikkonzerne an. Google sah
sich in den letzten Monaten merhfach mit
Urheberrechtsverletzungen konfrontiert (wir berichteten), durch
die Abkommen mit den Konzernen entgeht das Unternehmen den
Schadensersatzforderungen der Verwertungsgesellschaften._


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Juni 2007)

Erste Schritte meines T8. Die Vertonung ist von meinem Kumpel


----------



## Augus1328 (18. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Erste Schritte meines T8. Die Vertonung ist von meinem Kumpel



funktioniert bei mir nicht...


----------



## AmmuNation (18. Juni 2007)

Puuuuh! ROFL 
Aber eine härtere Feder wär wirklich NICHT schlecht...
Das Rauschen von einem Flugzeug (?) passt irgendwie auch zur Geschwindigkeit


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Juni 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Puuuuh! ROFL
> Aber eine härtere Feder wär wirklich NICHT schlecht...
> Das Rauschen von einem Flugzeug (?) passt irgendwie auch zur Geschwindigkeit



war ein Flugzeug, eines von 2 oder 3 die am Tag hier drüber fliegen 
bin ich dir zu langsam?


----------



## AmmuNation (19. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> bin ich dir zu langsam?



Nö, sagte ich auch nicht. Trotzdem, ein CR der kein XC Quält ist kein CR mehr


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Juni 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Trotzdem, ein CR der kein XC Quält ist kein CR mehr



Kein Bock mehr auf Ausfallzeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dawncore (25. Juni 2007)

aus dem franzöischem Forum:

http://www.dailymotion.com/NasR88/video/x2auhn_une-petite-vite-faite-du-lac-blanc


----------



## DaBot (25. Juni 2007)

Die Musik passt ja wie die Faust aufs Auge...


----------



## pfohlenrolle (25. Juni 2007)

Viel zu krass


----------



## Trollobaby (25. Juni 2007)

o mein Gott, da bestätigt sich ja wieder jedes vorurteil: ein paar Schwuchtel versuchen fahrrad zu fahren , aber was genau hatte das jetzt mit Canyon zu tun ? Konnte da jedenfalls keins erkennen (habe es mir aber auch nicht bis zum schluss gegeben, war zu erbärmlich).

@CR: bei dir fliegen nur 2 bis 3 Flugzeuge am Tag übers haus? kann ich kaum glauben.


----------



## FloImSchnee (25. Juni 2007)

Trollobaby schrieb:


> ein paar Schwuchtel versuchen fahrrad zu fahren


Geht's noch primitiver?


----------



## tom23" (25. Juni 2007)

wohl kaum. Trollobaby lebt auf einem Planeten, auf dem man mit einer Fertigkeit auf die Welt kommt. Vielleicht möge er uns mit einigen seiner Heldentaten auf Video beglücken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## balticnor (29. Juni 2007)

Trollobaby schrieb:


> ........ das jetzt mit Canyon zu tun ? Konnte da jedenfalls keins erkennen (habe es mir aber auch nicht bis zum schluss gegeben, war zu erbärmlich)......



Canyon Torque liegend auf der linken Seite, irgendwo in der Mitte des Films, wenn ich mich recht errinnere....


----------



## Richi2000 (11. August 2007)

mein gott, ein kleiner videoversuch halt. die jungs hatten ihren spaß und punkt. so lassen sich wernigstens fahrfehler studieren und lachen kann man hinterher auch über die eigenen "heldentaten"


----------



## biketunE (20. August 2007)

Hier mal unser "Versuchsvideo" mit Helmcam... nächstes Mal ein bisschen besser einstellen und das passt hoffentlich!  
Fürs erste Video eigentlich ganz ok, dazu noch mit Windows Movie Maker.

Achja, normalerweise wäre ich (Kamera) mit meinem Canyon GC 7.0 unterwegs wenn nicht die Gabelkrone sich gelockert hätte. Dafür mit nem Simplon Hardtail 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACtFyWnn9Uo


(irgendwie siehts auf youtube echt madig aus, obwohl mit 30fps (pal auflösung) aufgenommen)


----------



## Moi (20. August 2007)

Trollobaby schrieb:


> o mein Gott, da bestätigt sich ja wieder jedes vorurteil: ein paar Schwuchtel versuchen fahrrad zu fahren



Wo er recht hat


----------



## Christian_74 (21. August 2007)

Übler Sturz. Toller Trail.

Nächstes Mal richtet die Kammera aber mehr auf. So sieht man mehr nach vorne. Für den ersten Versuch finde ich es schon sehr gelungen.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (21. August 2007)

Mir gefällt das Video für den Anfang auch sehr gut. Schöner Trail. Das zweite Lied ist natürlich Geschmackssache 

Biketune: welche Helmkamera benutzt du denn? 

Ich habe bei meiner FlyCamOne immer das Problem, dass ich diese entweder zu weit nach Hinten richte und kaum etwas vom Weg sehe oder sie eben so weit nach unten gerichtet ist, dass einem beim Zusehen fast schlecht wird... das Optimum wurde noch nicht gefunden


----------



## Richi2000 (21. August 2007)

bis auf die Kameraeinstellung ganz lustig. Was lernt man aus der Aktion: Auch auf einfachen Wegen gibt es unbeabsichtigete Pausen- deshalb immer brav die Protektoren anziehen!


----------



## biketunE (21. August 2007)

Ja die Kamera war leider zu weit nach unten...bzw. der Helm ist zu weit nach unten gerutscht.

Ob ich die Aktion wiederhole weiß ich noch nicht?! Ich hatte ne Canon G7 auf m Helm. Habs mir ne Weile überlegt so einfach mal 400 auf m Helm spazieren zu fahren  
Aber die G7 hat eben einen Bildstabilisierung, 30 fps und naja eine gute Videoquali eben. Sieht auf nem TV echt hammermäßig aus.
Befestigt habe ich das ganze mit einem Gorillapod.
Wiegt aber einiges, deshalb ist es nicht möglich einen übelst verbockten Trail zu fahren.

Zu Protektoren:

So was haben wir nicht, brauchen wir nicht!  Muss aber dazusagen, dass wir an dem Tag schon 4,5 Stunden unterwegs waren, wir fahren immer lange Touren, davon fast alles im Gelände. Mit Protektoren quält man sich da zu Tode. 
(Achja, ich fahr immer Racehardtails, da sehen Protektoren irgendwie komisch aus  )


----------



## User129 (21. August 2007)

gefällt mir auch sehr gut das Video   

aber wenn du eine gute Kamera hast mit einer entsprechenden Videoqualität,
dann lade das lieber zu Rapidshare, weil Youtube komprimiert das auch immer noch ein bissel, ist zwar umständlicher aber für eine gute Qualität nimmt man das gerne in kauf.


----------



## xysiu33 (21. August 2007)

biketunE schrieb:


> So was haben wir nicht, brauchen wir nicht!  Muss aber dazusagen, dass wir an dem Tag schon 4,5 Stunden unterwegs waren, wir fahren immer lange Touren, davon fast alles im Gelände. Mit Protektoren quält man sich da zu Tode.
> (Achja, ich fahr immer Racehardtails, da sehen Protektoren irgendwie komisch aus  )



Hi, netter Abgang   wo seid ihr unterwegs gewesen ? sieht net schlecht aus....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketunE (21. August 2007)

The swabian alps   (Das war bei Dettingen, ansonsten immer unterwegs zwischen Reutlingen/Ermstal/Lenningertal)

Ich muss immer wieder sagen das wir hier das perfekte Bikerevier haben. Selbst wenn ich denke ich kenne mittlerweile alle Single Trails hier finde ich immer wieder neue. Einfach genial!

(rapidshare link kommt gleich)


----------



## biketunE (21. August 2007)

so  http://rapidshare.com/files/50367426/Helmkamera_0001.wmv


----------



## User129 (21. August 2007)

jo vielen dank,  
habs mir gleich nochmal angesehen


----------



## Christian_74 (22. August 2007)

User129 schrieb:


> aber wenn du eine gute Kamera hast mit einer entsprechenden Videoqualität,
> dann lade das lieber zu Rapidshare, weil Youtube komprimiert das auch immer noch ein bissel, ist zwar umständlicher aber für eine gute Qualität nimmt man das gerne in kauf.



Wenn, dann gerne beides. Ich bevorzüge Youtube da ich es in der Arbeit sehe. Runterzuladen ist eher problematisch.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (22. August 2007)

yeah.


----------



## cos75 (8. September 2007)

Auf YouTube gefunden, passt hier rein: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gz18D6N_PJ4


----------



## xstephanx (8. September 2007)

sehr fein !

danke


----------



## MasterAss (8. September 2007)

biketune, welche cam benutzt du?


----------



## eisenarsch (8. September 2007)

hier sind meine ,ja ja ich weiß das ich noch üben muß  
ich benutze zum aufzeichen den archos 604 mit 30 gb festplatte.den krempel verstaue ich in der mp3 tasche meines camelbak lobo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (8. September 2007)

Ist wohl die beste Lösung, aber ich will keinen zusätzlichen Player zum Aufzeichnen haben.

Gibt es Alternativen zur MyActionCam?


----------



## NeoRC (8. September 2007)

@eisenarsch
beim Klick auf den Link, muß ich mich anmelden. 
Geht das nicht anders?

Gruß
NEORC


----------



## MasterAss (9. September 2007)

muss ich auch. habs auch gleich mal gemacht, aber wenn ich dem link dann folge, komme ich zu meinen videos, nicht zu deinen  

wie ist denn dein benutzername bei myvideo? eisenarsch hab ich schon probiert, dass kann nicht sein.


----------



## eisenarsch (9. September 2007)

mein name ist da "mountainbiker"   ich bin einfach zu blöd für diese welt


----------



## SoundVibration (9. September 2007)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> hier sind meine ,ja ja ich weiß das ich noch üben muß
> ich benutze zum aufzeichen den archos 604 mit 30 gb festplatte.den krempel verstaue ich in der mp3 tasche meines camelbak lobo.



Hi, die Kombination käme für mich auch in Frage, Farben und Auflösung sind für Hobbyaufnahmen in Ordnung. Hat hier jemand Erfahrung, wie man mit zB einem Gyro (kein Gyros  oder ähnlichem auch am Bike die Cam von den Schwingungen entkoppeln oder deren Bewegungen etwas dämpfen kann???

Zu Deinem Movie: Ich bekomme nach 30 Sekunden Anschauen einen steifen Nacken, weil ich dauernd den Kopf nach oben neigen will  - da ist noch etwas Offset-Korrektur sinnvoll beim nächsten Film.

Und Dein Partner hat den "kleinen Sturz" ja "voll bezahlt": viel Haut und Material für den Abgang. Der Arme ...

Gruß


----------



## Mr. Hayes (10. September 2007)

Einfach schööön...!
http://www.orschlurch.de/video/downhill.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixsc (10. September 2007)

Mr. Hayes schrieb:


> Einfach schööön...!
> http://www.orschlurch.de/video/downhill.html



Kann einer von Euch auch so fahren? 
Also ich kann es nicht.
Auch schon garnicht mit meinem Bike!


----------



## renderscout (10. September 2007)

Ja, dass Video ist echt der HAMMER...wie die Federung arbeitet in den Zeitlupen -> Wahnsinn. Aber das Ambiente ist auch sehr geil!


----------



## Hirnie (10. September 2007)

Da scheint euch mein Video zu gefallen  !!

Ne ist echt der Hammer die Location und die Drops sind echt der Hammer, das können des Fahrers natürlich auch!!


----------



## TTurbo (26. September 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=27FJLk61cSQ

hier ein kleiner zusammenschnitt der heurigen saison. 
(saalbach/maribor/kranjska gora)

bikes: 2x canyon big mountain (2004/2005)

gruß TTurbo


----------



## labba (26. September 2007)

TTurbo, sehr geil gemachtes video!


----------



## thto (26. September 2007)

TTurbo schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=27FJLk61cSQ
> 
> hier ein kleiner zusammenschnitt der heurigen saison.
> (saalbach/maribor/kranjska gora)
> ...




sehr schönes video


----------



## xstephanx (26. September 2007)

jup, gefällt mir auch sehr gut.

schön gemacht, das video


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. November 2007)

War heute mal wieder unterwegs 

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2688200

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2688171


----------



## Raoul Duke (4. November 2007)

Das zweite gefällt sehr gut.  

Schön anzusehen wie die Gabel arbeitet.


----------



## erkan1984 (8. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> War heute mal wieder unterwegs
> 
> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2688200
> 
> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2688171



meensch, du hast breite Reifen, du versinkst nich so schnell.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## androsch5378 (13. November 2007)

Hallo Leute!!!!!  Ich hoffe es ist wenigstens ein wenig Sehenswert,beim nächsten mal hab ich ne Videokamera mit *   (mein Erstlingswerk).

Link:                     http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2743346


  ~andi~


----------



## NeoRC (13. November 2007)

androsch5378 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!!!!!  Ich hoffe es ist wenigstens ein wenig Sehenswert,beim nächsten mal hab ich ne Videokamera mit *   (mein Erstlingswerk).
> 
> Link:                     http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2743346
> 
> ~andi~



macht Lust auf mehr, bitte die selben Orte mit der Videokamera aufsuchen und das ganze mit bewegten Bildern.
Klasse


----------



## androsch5378 (13. November 2007)

...Alles klar, aber ab der nächsten Saison..... jezt liegt Schnee...


----------



## pfohlenrolle (13. November 2007)

Joker and the Thief


----------



## androsch5378 (13. November 2007)

Ach du kennst sie ??? mal ehrlich zum Video?


----------



## pfohlenrolle (13. November 2007)

Joa ich kenne sie und die Platte gefällt mir doch recht gut.
Passt auch zu deinem Video


----------



## varadero (14. November 2007)

androsch5378 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!!!!!  Ich hoffe es ist wenigstens ein wenig Sehenswert,beim nächsten mal hab ich ne Videokamera mit *   (mein Erstlingswerk).
> 
> Link:                     http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2743346
> 
> ...


Hallo Andi!

 

dahoam is hoid dahoam!  



 







Varadero


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. April 2008)

zwar nur kurze Miniclips, aber besser als nix 

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/3958041

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/3958050


----------



## tschobi (16. April 2008)

Muss ja nicht immer hardcore sein. Ich finds okay.

Man ist ja um jedes Filmmaterial dankbar. Weiter so.

;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elek-Tron (17. April 2008)

Mr. Hayes schrieb:


> Einfach schööön...!
> http://www.orschlurch.de/video/downhill.html



Das is reinste Kunst, bei dem Video passt einfach alles, könnte man direkt als Kurzfilm nach Cannes schicken, was für ne geile Kameraführung, immer auf gleicher Höhe mit dem Bike und was für geile Szenen. 
Aber was mich am meisten flasht is die Mukke dazu, weiß jemand von wem der Track is? Würd mich über ne pn freuen


----------



## Blokkmonsta (17. April 2008)

Erstmal hi alle, bin neu hier.

Ich würde auch gern wissen, wie der Track von dem Video heißt^^.


----------



## KampfkazzZ (18. April 2008)

Kein Video von mir, aber ne Info:
Der Track heißt "Quutamo" und ist von Apocalyptica.


----------



## Blokkmonsta (18. April 2008)

Danke


----------



## oo7 (13. August 2008)

Hab das gerade gefunden ...

Ich poste es einfach mal hier ;-) :

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/33956/

VG


----------



## Hans der Bär (13. August 2008)

Der Fahrer kommt mir bekannt vor...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oo7 (13. August 2008)

Hans der Bär schrieb:


> Der Fahrer kommt mir bekannt vor...



Gut gefahren 

cooles vid


----------



## Richi2000 (15. Oktober 2008)

Hier der Trailer + Infos zu unserem diesjährigen Filmpremierenfestl in Innsbruck (A)! Viel Spaß!
PS: Wers nicht live ansehen kann, nach der Livepremiere wird das Filmchen natürlich wieder ins Netz gestellt!
http://www.biking-hiking.at/


----------



## FloImSchnee (15. Oktober 2008)

Der Trailer ist ja schon mal gscheit cool...!

(und die Fotos auf d. HP sowieso)



EDIT: hab grad noch ein bissl durch eure Fotoalbums geschmökert -- sensationelle Fotos u. Touren!


----------



## Richi2000 (15. Oktober 2008)

Danke! Wie soll ich sagen: Ohne Schweiß kein Preis!


----------



## hopfer (15. Oktober 2008)

Schöner Trailer freue mich aufs Video.
und die HP


----------



## Blackwater Park (15. Oktober 2008)

wenn der auch nur halb so geil wie der erste wird, ich bin sehr gespannt


----------



## nailz (15. Oktober 2008)

Große Klasse! Ihr rockt!!!


----------



## Richi2000 (15. Oktober 2008)

dürfte doch um einiges besser gefallen als das erstlingswerk. rein technisch haben wir doch mit neuen kameras etc. aufgerüstet und diesmal haben wir auch sowas wie ein konzept. laßt euch überraschen!


----------



## ADO (20. Oktober 2008)

Hi 

könnt hier unser erstes Video sehen .


http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=QohwdnMSCsc


----------



## ADO (21. Oktober 2008)

Und das hier ist druckfrisch : 


http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Cr7QLJpBvqA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (21. Oktober 2008)

ADO schrieb:


> Und das hier ist druckfrisch :
> 
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Cr7QLJpBvqA




.... das Video is ganz geil........ ihr hättet nur nicht die komplette Zeit in Zeitlupe drehen sollen! 


Grüße Jan


----------



## tschobi (21. Oktober 2008)

;-)


----------



## Richi2000 (2. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Biker! 
Hier jetzt endlich im Netz erhältlich...
unser eigenes Filmchen für alle Freeridebegeisterten (und solche dies noch werden wollen). Zum reinschmöckern auch auf youtube, zum downloaden in DVD Qualität ebenfalls hier..
http://www.biking-hiking.at
Sind zwar nicht nur Canyon-bikes, aber dennoch will ichs euch nicht vorenthalten.
Viel Spaß!


----------



## Astaroth (14. Januar 2009)

Servus,
ein Video zu unserem Ogau Besuch 08. Der mit dem Torque bin ich

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=o6HyCKMnycg


----------



## oo7 (15. Januar 2009)

schönes ding ... nur quali könnte besser sein


----------



## Nico Laus (15. Januar 2009)

ich finde die qualität geht auch voll in ordnung (wenn man bei youtube das video in der höheren qualität lädt)


----------



## f.e.a.r.m.e. (21. Mai 2009)

gerade bei pinkbike gesehen ...

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/77160/


----------

